# Oh, you rode a horse once?



## ~*~anebel~*~

Enjoy


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## DuffyDuck




----------



## busysmurf

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Enjoy


He just creeps me out!!


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Country Woman

DuffyDuck said:


>


too funny


----------



## happy123

haha


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Country Woman

whoa boy


----------



## gypsygirl

^^ thats so creepy !


----------



## IslandWave

Haha, I love the original post as well as the photo replies.


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Sis

Ahahahaha!  lovely pictures, folks.


----------



## Evansk




----------



## IslandWave




----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## WesternBella

LOVE THESE! LMFAO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Tianimalz

Allison, I love you're kitty pictures :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum




----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## sommsama09

LOL subbing xD


----------



## justjump

Love this thread! Nothing like a good meme to brighten the day  I'm on my phone, but otherwiseid be posting some serious Ryan Gosling "hey girl" equestrian photos... Always a classic 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Lins

Giggle giggle giggle!!! Where does everyone find these pics?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I found most of mine on LOLCatz.com and ICanHazCheezeburgerz.com.


----------



## LValentina

my favourite is the cat in the tree.. I saw it a couple months ago and still laugh when I see it.

Equestrian Memes
^ this tumblr has some really good ones too.


----------



## DuffyDuck

A few more


----------



## DuffyDuck




----------



## happy123

9gag.com is awesome! But be warned, you will never be off of it. Its addicting xD


----------



## SorrelHorse




----------



## SorrelHorse




----------



## Susan Crumrine




----------



## DuffyDuck




----------



## Kayty




----------



## Kayty

LValentina said:


> my favourite is the cat in the tree.. I saw it a couple months ago and still laugh when I see it.
> 
> Equestrian Memes
> ^ this tumblr has some really good ones too.


----------



## Speed Racer

Two of my favorites. I have plenty of others. :twisted:


----------



## Evansk




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Piaffe

HAhaha...these are hilarious!


----------



## Evansk

That seal .. Or what ever it is... Made my day ! Lol !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenainy

Oh man... These are too funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel

These are great. :rofl:


----------



## Tianimalz

Ahh!! I almost fell behind overnight!


----------



## Speed Racer

They still make those, Tianimalz:









Cashel sells 'em!


----------



## Ink

LOL I'm loving this thread!


----------



## Tianimalz

Speed Racer said:


> They still make those, Tianimalz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashel sells 'em!


Something tells me children aren't the only ones who use those.....


----------



## WSArabians

Allison Finch said:


>


 Good lord that looks like it's about to REALLY hurt... .


----------



## tecara

Evansk said:


>


 LOVE IT!! I need this sign... my guy loves to take naps completely stretched out and it freaks everyone out!! LOLOL too cute


----------



## kevinshorses

Subbing


----------



## Speed Racer

Tianimalz said:


> Something tells me children aren't the only ones who use those.....


Ahem, I'm quite sure you're right. Do not, under _any_ circumstances, Google 'the other pony club'! :shock:


----------



## doubleopi

Evansk said:


>


Lol, at one fair I was at, somebody came running over saying "Your palomino pony is colicing" I was worried as I ran over to the pen...until I saw him shake and go get a drink of water, as happy as could be. He was just enjoying a good roll!


----------



## Tianimalz

Now THAT's gansta


----------



## yadlim




----------



## Tianimalz

Speed Racer said:


> Ahem, I'm quite sure you're right. Do not, under _any_ circumstances, Google 'the other pony club'! :shock:


O_O I will take your wise words to heart. Thank you for the warning. :lol:


----------



## Kayella




----------



## Evansk




----------



## Speed Racer

More of my faves.


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## .Delete.

Subing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

More speshulness:


----------



## SunnyDraco




----------



## ElaineLighten

Speed Racer said:


> Ahem, I'm quite sure you're right. Do not, under _any_ circumstances, Google 'the other pony club'! :shock:


-aaaaand straight to google-

Oh my :shock:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters




----------



## Allison Finch

I want that equestrian sign!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

MEEE TOOOO!!!!! I cant find one online or any thing!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Great thread! :lol:


----------



## With Grace

These are great! Subbing....


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOL'd at these ones


----------



## DuffyDuck




----------



## mudpie

PDA must stop! xD


----------



## Lakotababii

Hehe these ones made me giggle


----------



## kiwi79

Lol, great pics! I always thought the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory movie was the best... Off the topic but am fairly new to this website and always wonder what subbing means?!


----------



## kevinshorses

When you comment on a thread the forum alerts you when there is another comment.


----------



## BaileyJo

mudpie said:


> PDA must stop! xD


Oh my, we are liberal on here! That's two women!

Now I've seen it all on the Horse Forum.


----------



## .Delete.

BaileyJo said:


> Oh my, we are liberal on here! That's two women!
> 
> Now I've seen it all on the Horse Forum.


I see a man and a woman....


----------



## kevinshorses

BaileyJo said:


> Oh my, we are liberal on here! That's two women!
> 
> Now I've seen it all on the Horse Forum.


Which one is the woman? It looks like Justin Bieber and the gay vampire from twilight.


----------



## BaileyJo

kevinshorses said:


> Which one is the woman? It looks like Justin Bieber and the gay vampire from twilight.


Are you sure you know who Bieber is...  Neither one of them look like him. They are both women - at least I think anyway. Maybe I'm the liberal one??


----------



## westerncowgurl

this thread is awesome!


----------



## VanillaBean

No, no! The one on a left is a guy. Positive...look closer! Lol


----------



## DrumRunner

kevinshorses said:


> Which one is the woman? It looks like Justin Bieber and the gay vampire from twilight.


Oh Lord, I laughed WAYYY too hard at this!!!! :rofl:


----------



## BlueSpark

me too, hahaha  sad but true


----------



## SunnyDraco




----------



## Stir crazy

Allison Finch said:


>


For Sale: Beautiful 6 year old Buckskin Gelding, ridden very little, very athletic, rides with halter,or bareback, great kids project horse, call to see.


----------



## Live2Ride15

Love it!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## usandpets

Here's some I had come across:


----------



## usandpets

Here's some more:


----------



## IslandWave

The "Original SUV" one is great!


----------



## cowgirl928

subbing! my mom and i died laughing at some of these  lolz


----------



## SunnyDraco

I have the original SUV as a T-shirt, but instead of saying original, it says, Idaho SUV.


----------



## Allison Finch

Just a quick warning before we continue the fun. Please try to remember that this forum is open to very young kids and keep it appropriate. It is human nature to push the limits a bit. Consider the limits pushed!!

Now, on with the fun....


----------



## ShinaKonga

My friend's uncle was the one who drew and designed that 'Original SUV' one... I have it on a shirt and it says 'Utah SUV' :lol:

Subbing.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks for making my day everyone these are hilarious. NOW off to see my pony


----------



## shandasue

Evansk said:


>


i drew this horse last year in art class. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## usandpets




----------



## usandpets




----------



## mudpie




----------



## LadyDreamer

tecara said:


> LOVE IT!! I need this sign... my guy loves to take naps completely stretched out and it freaks everyone out!! LOLOL too cute


Better than my neighbor's **** llama! That sucker sleeps with his legs stiff out. The first time I saw it was after a big thunderstorm. We drove by and he was laying in a mud puddle not moving with his legs stiff and up off the ground. I was upset until I drove by later and he was up doing his normal llama stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty

LadyDreamer said:


> Better than my neighbor's **** llama! That sucker sleeps with his legs stiff out. The first time I saw it was after a big thunderstorm. We drove by and he was laying in a mud puddle not moving with his legs stiff and up off the ground. I was upset until I drove by later and he was up doing his normal llama stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 hahahaha I've got two alpacas that do this!! We've had animal welfare called a couple of times when people have seen then sleeping all stiff with their legs stuck out :lol:


----------



## Rachel1786

not a pic, but I saw it on facebook and have been sharing with everyone, funniest thing ever lol


----------



## DancingArabian




----------



## SouthernTrails

.











.


----------



## xJumperx

Now this is class xD


----------



## Allison Finch

And one for the upcoming holiday.....


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Rachel1786 said:


> not a pic, but I saw it on facebook and have been sharing with everyone, funniest thing ever lol
> Deer Crossing Signs - YouTube


:shock:

...

:lol:

...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wetrain17

love this thread!


----------



## beau159

Oh my gosh you guys ......

I'm sitting here giggling out lout to my computer!! Too funny!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Here's a few I found funny/cute


----------



## wetrain17

posting another


----------



## Hunter65

And in case you thought Donna the Deer lady was not real

Donna The Deer Lady - The Rest of the Story - YouTube


----------



## Phantomcolt18

not a "lolz pic but I found this picture and it made me laugh, facepalm, headdesk, and fear for the future of the world.

My favorite is the last comment/ tweet whatever it is.


----------



## Tianimalz

"I witnessed it and did nothing"

LOL!!! Omg I love that cat and dog picture.


----------



## New_image




----------



## Allison Finch

That bunny above made me look for this.

BWAHAHA!!! It is a big time competition in Denmark.....bunny hopping!!


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## DimSum




----------



## Speed Racer

Oh boy, some people. If they're so well known in the rodeo stock breeding world, how the hell do they have time to sit on an internet BB all day?


----------



## Speed Racer

More......


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

**** Speed
"That post gave me cancer"
...

That post didn't give me cancer but it did almost kill me from laughing!


----------



## Speed Racer

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> **** Speed
> "That post gave me cancer"
> ...
> 
> That post didn't give me cancer but it did almost kill me from laughing!


Thank goodness you're laughing, anabel. I thought maybe I was the only evil, twisted person who laughs out loud at that one! :twisted:


----------



## DimSum




----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Speed Racer said:


> Thank goodness you're laughing, anabel. I thought maybe I was the only evil, twisted person who laughs out loud at that one! :twisted:



I don't know if it would be a good thing if we were in the same place together lol. I have a feeling it would be marginally offensive to the world at large.:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Probably so, but be honest, would either of us really care? I'm thinking not! :twisted:

Oh, and shame on you for posting all that sciency mumbo jumbo to the Woo-Woo Princess who gelds by the zodiac signs! How DARE you undercut her mystical star-magick with logic! :rofl:

If _anybody's_ posts were gonna give me cancer, it would be hers.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Speed Racer said:


> Probably so, but be honest, would either of us really care? I'm thinking not! :twisted:
> 
> Oh, and shame on you for posting all that sciency mumbo jumbo to the Woo-Woo Princess who gelds by the zodiac signs! :rofl:



SORRY I have been reading too many awful sci fi short stories and then reading too many physics books about time travel/quantum/string theory. Vacation is BAD I start reading very BAD things.

*Goes back to reading things I'm supposed to like really dry research papers that make better kindling than actual reading*


WHICH REMINDS ME OF:
Michio Kaku - "_Physicists are made of atoms_. A physicist is an attempt by an atom to understand itself."


----------



## Speed Racer

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> WHICH REMINDS ME OF:
> Michio Kaku - "_Physicists are made of atoms_. A physicist is an attempt by an atom to understand itself."


I like to listen to that man talk.

I used to think I was too stupid to understand quantum physics until I realized that nobody, not even quantum physicists, understand it. Yay me for no being stoopit!


----------



## FlyGap

Oh, s... I laughed so hard!!!! You guys are hilarious!
These don't even compare!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute!!!

This is a good one, LOL.


----------



## DimSum




----------



## Phantomcolt18

Hehehe I like the parelli one :lol: ~don't kill me~


----------



## Poco1220

DimSum said:


>


I love this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

I'm glad I live alone considering how much I've been laughing at all these... Keep them coming


----------



## Casey02

I thought this was cute


----------



## Casey02

E.T phone home


----------



## Casey02




----------



## Phantomcolt18

love this one :lol:


----------



## FlyGap

Shoot, links didn't work!


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm not sure why but I *love* this one. My best friend posted it to me facebook and I laugh every time I see it.









Another weird one that I LOVE, I mean love.. Not sure why. It makes me laugh every single time I see it.


----------



## DancingArabian

Sorry a out the formatting...posting from my phone 

Things not to say to your farrier


If you will just give each of the dogs a piece of hoof they will get 
out from under the horse and quit fighting.

As much as you charge, I should get to use that truck too.

If you get that done in 30 minutes, you'll be making $160. per hour.

That's not the way they did it on that horseshoeing show.

I see who makes all the money in horses - farriers!

My last farrier couldn't finish - they gave me your name and number.

You don't mind if I feed the other horses, do you?

Are you sure you have them on the correct foot?

If he didn't kick like that, I'd trim him myself.

Would you mind trimming my new BLM mustang?

Can we shoe him in the arena? If he rears in the barn, he hits his 

head.

You sure earned your money on that one!

I forgot you were coming; I just turned all the horses out.

Can you make it after six, or on Sunday, I have to work.

I just cannot believe that he bit you.

I read all about the Natural Way to trim on the internet, and you're

supposed to...

Did that hurt?

I know that he is difficult to shoe, but he is so good on the trails.

It doesn't look like he's leaning from here.

Good morning - glad you're here - can we reschedule? I have a lot 

going on today.

It's so cool that he can balance on just two feet.

Can you shoe him so that he doesn't paw?

Don't tell my husband that I used the grocery money.

Most times when he kicks, he misses!

Just do the hinds - I'll do the fronts.

I left the checkbook in the car, and my wife/husband just left - can 

you bill me?

I'm sure glad you don't mind working on muddy feet.

Does it mean my horses have some sort of deficiency when they chew 

the paint off your truck like that?

This horse does forge, also interferes, and sometimes hits his 

knees....

we need to keep the price down on this bill.

I got a bargain on these shoes at a rummage sale, could you use them 

instead and save me some money?

Oops! Wrong horse.

I know I said just a trim, but can we shoe 'em as well?

My weanling colt needs a trim, and I figured you could halter break 

him at the same time.

I've got a new horse whose feet are in pretty bad shape. The 

previous owners said their farrier wouldn't work on him.

I know it's been a long day for you; that's why I saved the worst 

one for last.

If my other farrier's ribs weren't broken, he'd be able to get shoes 

on this horse.

It's a good thing you're slow today, or he'd have had shoes on when 

he kicked your truck.

My grandpa used to shoe horses like you, only he used a sledge and a 

corn knife.

I don't understand why the shoes didn't stay on. I just had them 

done 12weeks ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02

>


My bestfriend sent me that, I looooove it!!! So funny


----------



## equiniphile

DancingArabian said:


> Things not to say to your farrier


 How about:

If I'm not there, just catch 'em from the mud lot and tie 'em up next to the house.

Watch out for the geese in the barn aisle--they bite.

Would you mind doing the morning feed while you're here?

My other farrier says you need to work on....

Don't reprimand him for kicking at you, he's a rescue!!

I want to keep A on a 5-week schedule, B and C on 6 1/2-week schedules, D, E, and F on 8-week schedules, and you can coome do G whenever his shoes fall off.


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## Speed Racer

To counter your moderator kitteh approving a post, GH. :wink:


----------



## wetrain17

Victory...


----------



## Cinder

The caption said: H O R S E I S P L E A S E D




































Caption said: Everyone shut up, the king has spoken. 





































Sorry for the long post, I have so many I like! Might post more after some other people get their turn.


----------



## TheLauren

Haha. These are all great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Samstead

surprised nobody posted this one yet 
http://theunexploredlandofadulthood.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/meme-equestrian.jpg


----------



## xJumperx

^^ Posted so you don't have to use the link  This is AMAZING!! I laughed so hard!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Happy December and remember


----------



## Samstead

xJumperx said:


> ^^ Posted so you don't have to use the link  This is AMAZING!! I laughed so hard!!


Thanks! I couldn't make it work so ended up giving in and just posting a link.


----------



## canteringhearts

Late, but I remember this always used to make me laugh!


----------



## DixieKate

Speed Racer said:


> They still make those, Tianimalz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashel sells 'em!


Are the knee pads included?


----------



## DixieKate

Cinder said:


> The caption said: H O R S E I S P L E A S E D


I lost it with this one!:rofl:


----------



## DixieKate

Here's a few more, because I love memes. :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama

Wow, this is soooo much better than "Killer Elite" that the rest of the family is watching in the other room!


----------



## Sweeney Road

I had this sign made after one of my neighbours came over to tell me that all four of my alpacas were dead.


----------



## jillybean19

subbing


----------



## nvr2many

Love it! How did I ever miss this thread. Here is one I like............


----------



## SouthernTrails

.


Why Ride when you can Drive?????











.


----------



## mtngrl7500

I'm in love with this thread!


----------



## MissColors

Sweeney Road said:


> I had this sign made after one of my neighbours came over to tell me that all four of my alpacas were dead.


Yeah I'm seriously getting one of these.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

nvr2many said:


> Love it! How did I ever miss this thread. Here is one I like............


Hahahaha love this one!


----------



## usandpets

Those are full grown, full size horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Nah not photoshop I don't think, here's another and it looks pretty genuine:










Guy's a wood dealer in Germany.


----------



## DancingArabian

It's all fun and games until a giant tries to use the table and chairs, falls through them, and sues.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

DancingArabian said:


> It's all fun and games until a giant tries to use the table and chairs, falls through them, and sues.


:rofl: Oh I laughed SO MUCH at this!!


----------



## WSArabians

Awesome thread!! Laughed so hard a nurse came to check on me LOL
Just what I needed!


----------



## MissColors

WSArabians said:


> Awesome thread!! Laughed so hard a nurse came to check on me LOL
> Just what I needed!


Why's u in hozpitle? >:/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

MissColors said:


> Why's u in hozpitle? >:/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Car Vs Semi = broken leg, hip, and arm. 
http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/might-not-around-much-graphic-pic-144482/


----------



## MissColors

**** it! Don't you know its against hf law that you are only allowed to get hurt on horses!  did you fall asleep or drink to much? Just cause you said "I thought I could make it home."

Irregardless I wish you a speedy recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

MissColors said:


> **** it! Don't you know its against hf law that you are only allowed to get hurt on horses!  did you fall asleep or drink to much? Just cause you said "I thought I could make it home."
> 
> Irregardless I wish you a speedy recovery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol
Tired and bad snow storm. Should have waited it out.


----------



## MissColors

Well darn it, remember lots of snow is a no go. Glad you have been getting some laughter in. Because honestly, it is the best medicine..... well unless you have bronchitic then you'd be feeling like you would missing piece a lunge.  Lots of rest and relaxation for you. Hope you get better soon and get Christmas at home. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

MissColors said:


> Well darn it, remember lots of snow is a no go. Glad you have been getting some laughter in. Because honestly, it is the best medicine..... well unless you have bronchitic then you'd be feeling like you would missing piece a lunge.  Lots of rest and relaxation for you. Hope you get better soon and get Christmas at home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL!
Thanks! Really on the fence where I will be for Christmas. Fingers crossed for home!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I searched the darkest recesses of the interwebs and I found...


----------



## New_image

If I had a dollar for every time a horse did this.... 




EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I searched the darkest recesses of the interwebs and I found...


----------



## WSArabians

LOl! Those are great!


----------



## IRaceBarrels




----------



## verona1016

Apologies if this one has already been posted. It's my all time favorite


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## waresbear

I love these!!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## amp23

This just came up on my newsfeed on Facebook and I thought of this thread... lol

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/12166_4231423018783_1384807613_n.jpg


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

amp23 said:


> This just came up on my newsfeed on Facebook and I thought of this thread... lol
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/12166_4231423018783_1384807613_n.jpg


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

amp23 said:


> This just came up on my newsfeed on Facebook and I thought of this thread... lol
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/12166_4231423018783_1384807613_n.jpg


OMG! That is so my dog and cat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KeepCalmAndTrotOn

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NorthernMama

MissColors said:


> Irregardless


I know your tag says you live in California, but do you originate from the Ottawa Valley in Canada? That's the only place I've ever heard "irregardless." It's a "valley" identifier up here.


----------



## AlexS

(writing at least 6 characters)


----------



## Samstead

http://funny-pictures-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/sea_horse.jpg


----------



## MissColors

NorthernMama said:


> I know your tag says you live in California, but do you originate from the Ottawa Valley in Canada? That's the only place I've ever heard "irregardless." It's a "valley" identifier up here.


Nope. I wanna visit Canada soon though. Lol its a trick that California is. Its really California, Maryland.  Which now I live in Charlotte Hall, Maryland which is about 1.5 hours south from the US Capitol. The slue of words in my routine vocabulary is well, obscure from a lot of folk around here, I guess I cant conform to my regional dilect. And to make it worse I do have a somewhat country accent. *facepalm* 

Irregardless, (  ) no I am not. I think its just cause I over explain and I like to sum up what I say.  I hope that makes any sense to you in any degree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Live2Ride15

Idk if this has been already posted lol but i still love it!! Looks so funny!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

omg...hahahahaha


----------



## New_image

I have more :wink:


----------



## MissColors




----------



## DancingArabian

So...how on earth did that horse get in the hole and did he get out okay?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

DancingArabian said:


> So...how on earth did that horse get in the hole and did he get out okay?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it's Photoshopped, at least I hope it is


----------



## Fahntasia

I have soooo many, here are a few:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Rachel1786 said:


> I think it's Photoshopped, at least I hope it is


Can't find the original story for this one but it seems horses do sometimes fall into manholes/drains/wells (usually when the cover collapses). Hope he got out OK!


----------



## nvr2many

I have a really good one but it has the f word on it so, until I can take time to edit it you will all have to be in suspense, lol. 
Anyway, this thread is great!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Holy Poo! I don't know what this is but wow!  (showed up on my FB)


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## NorthernMama

MissColors said:


> Nope. I wanna visit Canada soon though. Lol its a trick that California is. Its really California, Maryland.  Which now I live in Charlotte Hall, Maryland which is about 1.5 hours south from the US Capitol. The slue of words in my routine vocabulary is well, obscure from a lot of folk around here, I guess I cant conform to my regional dilect. And to make it worse I do have a somewhat country accent. *facepalm*
> 
> Irregardless, (  ) no I am not. I think its just cause I over explain and I like to sum up what I say.  I hope that makes any sense to you in any degree.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Huh???? ok, whatever... :lol: BTW, just an FYI: "irregardless" isn't actually a word. I didn't know that until I was in my thirties! That's why it jumps out at me now.


----------



## COWCHICK77

TheAQHAGirl said:


> View attachment 120755


I love this...
If I go to a show without hubby, he always asks what I had for lunch...he loves horse show food. Or I bribe him with horse show food so he will go with me...LOL


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


>


I have a real life version of this, thanks to my puppy who broke out of his crate.


----------



## Celeste

Alexs, thank you for reminding me that I don't want a new puppy for Christmas.


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> I have a real life version of this, thanks to my puppy who broke out of his crate.


OMG!!! It's funny until it happens to you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Casey02

He's like the sucker was looking at me funny, somebody had to take care of it hahaha


----------



## Almond Joy

Not exactly a funny photo but a funny thing haha, during my friends dressage lesson her instructor said (After she was having a tough time with her horse) "Well at least you don't have a boyfriend, dressage is stressful enough!"


----------



## AlexS

Celeste said:


> Alexs, thank you for reminding me that I don't want a new puppy for Christmas.


This is a really old thread, but it highlights some of Wink's destruction, there have of course been more since. 

http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/meet-wink-93945/


----------



## QHriderKE




----------



## countryryder




----------



## GracielaGata

Subbing! These are great, don't have any to post right now, you guys have covered most of them!


----------



## Sunny

Language alert! Also attached some randoms saved from my computer. :wink:


----------



## AshsStorm

From my personal collection of funnies...


----------



## AshsStorm

A few more...


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^^^ You made my husband and I cry!!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18




----------



## Fulford15

Haha these are great!! Love the Cat facts one... that is one evil thing, I signed my BF up for it lol


----------



## nvr2many

I am still laughing at the catbread! I almost Pee'd myself, lol!!!


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

usandpets said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My best friend put this one on my Facebook wall a while back. Nearly peed myself laughing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^^ funny!


----------



## MissColors

Something about this absolutely kills me. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

MissColors said:


> Something about this absolutely kills me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I cannot begin to state how awesome this is!


----------



## AlexS

This isn't funny at all but the last pic was awesome to me, as is this... 

The judge stated ''a pleasure to watch'' - I can believe that.


The Century Club, an initiative of The Dressage Foundation, seeks to recognize senior dressage horses and riders whose combined ages total 100.


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> This isn't funny at all but the last pic was awesome to me, as is this...
> 
> The judge stated ''a pleasure to watch'' - I can believe that.
> 
> 
> The Century Club, an initiative of The Dressage Foundation, seeks to recognize senior dressage horses and riders whose combined ages total 100.


I'm right there with ya. Love it! These kind of pictures make my eyes misty. 
Ok now call me a dork.


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie

What a day-making thread this is!

Hmmm... I wonder if gifs will work. I hope I'm not re-posting; I did read through this whole thread but, you know, it was in the middle of the night. Hah!


----------



## LadyDreamer

Lol! The last one is great. Who said horses were prey?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

usandpets said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is scary and hilarious at the same time. 

That poor horse who flipped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## MissColors

TheAQHAGirl said:


>


I can't see your photo. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

How about now? Lol


Aww...
It doesn't move. ):
just go here http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Trolololo_84a3d1_1328253.gif


----------



## ArabianGrace




----------



## Fahntasia

Moar pics!


----------



## flytobecat

This looks fun!


----------



## Gilly

This Tumblr has awesome horse related memes:

Equestrian Memes

My favourite thus far


----------



## Gilly

Some of my own memes (couldn't edit my post above) just to join in the fun:



















Sweet Lord I hate it when this happens:


----------



## WalnutPixie

Gilly those are hilarious! 

"I don't always go to the tack shop, but when I do I drain my entire bank account."

:rofl::clap:


----------



## DancingArabian




----------



## DancingArabian




----------



## usandpets

Can you see it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

And for Christmas:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

usandpets said:


> Can you see it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I totally don't...


----------



## Almond Joy

amp23 said:


> I totally don't...


The white markings on this horse spell "HORSE" from its rump onto its neck.


----------



## amp23

Almond Joy said:


> The white markings on this horse spell "HORSE" from its rump onto its neck.


Ahhh. I was looking for some type of shape.. lol. Interesting.


----------



## Speed Racer

Photoshop, but still cool.


----------



## Celeste

Oh Speed, you are such a realist. I wanted it to be real.


----------



## Rachel1786

Gilly said:


> Some of my own memes (couldn't edit my post above) just to join in the fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lord I hate it when this happens:


I can't see them :-(


----------



## NORCALCOWGIRL

Those are way to cute!!!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## New_image

Speed- Have you seen this one? Photoshopped or real :lol:


----------



## mudpie

countryryder said:


>


That's my friend Madi's horse, Elvis. xD She posted the picture on her facebook and now it's popping up all over the internet!! xD


----------



## verona1016

mudpie said:


> That's my friend Madi's horse, Elvis. xD She posted the picture on her facebook and now it's popping up all over the internet!! xD


So what's the real story of what motivated her to put a bra on her horse?


----------



## mudpie

verona1016 said:


> So what's the real story of what motivated her to put a bra on her horse?


Because... she's Madi.


----------



## MissColors

Moar photo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieKate




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

Moooaaaaar!


----------



## Saddlebag

Must have been photoshop. There's no shadow beneath the table nor the chairs yet from the shadows the horses are casting the sun is high. Ingenious idea tho.


----------



## Fahntasia

M o a r!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## jillybean19

Saddlebag said:


> Must have been photoshop. There's no shadow beneath the table nor the chairs yet from the shadows the horses are casting the sun is high. Ingenious idea tho.


The picture of the horses under giant furniture isn't photoshop - it was built for a German wood merchant to promote his products 

More info here:

Giant Table and Chairs Horse Shelter Photograph


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer




----------



## nvr2many




----------



## nvr2many




----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^^rolf!


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


>


BAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
Love it!


----------



## WSArabians

I found a few.


----------



## WSArabians

.... :lol: .....


----------



## WSArabians

The Horse Dictionary

Arena: Place where humans can take the fun out of forward motion.
Bit: Means by which a rider's every motion is transmitted to the extremely sensitive tissues of the mouth.
Bucking: Counterirritant.
Crossties: Gymnastic apparatus.
Dressage: Process by which some riders can eventually be taught to respect the bit.
Fence: Barrier that protects good grazing.
Grain: Sole virtue of domestication.
Hitching rail: Means by which to test one's strength.
Horse trailer: Mobile cave bear den.
Jump: An opportunity for self-expression.
Latch: Type of puzzle.
Longeing: Procedure for keeping a prospective rider at bay.
Owner: Human assigned responsibility for one's feeding.
Rider: Owner overstepping its bounds.
Farrier: Disposable surrogate owner useful for acting out aggression without compromising food supply.
Trainer: Owner with mob connections.
Veterinarian: Flightless albino vulture.


----------



## WSArabians

Strange Horse Laws

Just some wacky, odd, strange laws from around the US (and a few from other countries too!).

The horse is New Jersey's state animal.

It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse.

In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse.

It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah.

Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.

A British law states that an Englishman must not sell a horse to a Scotsman.

Horses are required to wear hats in hot weather in Rasario, Argentina.

A fine of $25 can be levied for flirting. This old law specifically prohibits men from turning around on any city street and looking "at a woman in that way." A second conviction for a crime of this magnitude calls for the violating male to be forced to wear a "pair of horse-blinders" wherever and whenever he goes outside for a stroll.

In Guernee, Illinois, it is illegal for women weighing more than 200 pounds to ride horses in shorts.

In Kentucky, it is illegal for a woman to appear in a bathing suit on a highway unless she is: escorted by at least two police officers; armed with a club; or lighter than 90 pounds or heavier than 200 pounds. The ordinance also specifically exempts female horses from such restrictions.

In London, England, law required taxi drivers to carry a bale of hay on top of their caps to feed their horses. The law was in force until 1976.

In Arizona, it is illegal for cowboys to walk through a hotel lobby wearing their spurs. ***

In Raton, New Mexico, it is illegal for a woman to ride horseback down a public street with a kimono on.

In South Carolina, it is legal for adult males to discharge firearms when approaching an intersection in a non-horse vehicle to warn oncoming horse traffic.

A misworded ordinance in Wolf Point, Montana: "No horse shall be allowed in public without its owner wearing a halter."

In South Carolina, no horses are allowed into Fountain Inn unless they are wearing pants.

In Omega, New Mexico, every woman must "be found to be wearing a corset" when riding a horse in public! A doctor is required to inspect each woman to make sure that she is complying with the law.


Pennsylvania law states: ``Any motorist who sights a team of horses coming toward him must pull well off the road, cover his car with a blanket or canvas that blends with the countryside, and let the horses pass. If the horses appear skittish, the motorist must take his car apart, piece by piece, and hide it under the nearest bushes.''

In Hartsville, Illinois, you can be arrested for riding an ugly horse.

In the state of Queensland, Australia, it is still constitutional law that all pubs (hotel/bar) must have a railing outside for patrons to tie up their horse.

Pattonsburg, Missouri, Revised Ordinances, 1884: "No person shall hallo, shout, bawl, scream, use profane language, dance, sing, whoop, quarrel, or make any unusual noise or sound in such manner as to disturb a horse."

Abilene, Kansas, City Ordinance 349 declares: "Any person who shall in the city of Abilene shoot at a horse with any concealed or unconcealed bean snapper or like article, shall upon conviction, be fined."

Marshalltown, Iowa, it is against the law for a horse to eat a fire hydrant.


----------



## WSArabians

The Foal Watch ~ By Patty Barnhart
10:00pm Gather sleeping bag, alarm clock and three back copies of Northwest Rider. Head for barn.

10:01pm Return to house of bag of taco chips and an ice-cold, 32 oz. Pepsi

10:10pm Back to barn. Flashlithg goes out half way there. Figure you can make it by memory. Pat faithful ranch dog's head as he pants and slobbers alongside.

10:11pm Remember suddenly you have no ranch dog.

10:11pm Run screaming to house. Change flashlight batteries. Change underwear. Return to barn.

10:15pm Establish foal-watch headquaters in empty stall next to broodmare.

10:16pm Enter broodmar's stall for the 5,687th inspection of the reproductive parts.

10:16pm Broodmare flattens ears for the 5,687th time.

10:17pm Sigh audible, leave stall and head for house. Dial vet just to make sure he's home.

10:18pm Replace reciever on phone base rather than where suggested.

10:19pm Return to barn and squirm into sleeping bag. Set alarm for one hour shut off light.

10:20pm Forty thousand sets of tiny feet become active as entire mouse population in the country begin wind sprints in your barn loft.

10:25pm Sit up when something with not so tiny feet joins wind sprints in loft.

10:26 Flick on light - listen to absolute silence.

10:27 Flick off light

10:28pm Wind sprints resume. Big foot is winning.

11:18pm Finally fall asleep.

11:19pm Alarm goes off

11:20pm Peek through knothole at broodmare. Mare pins ears.

11:21pm Reset alarm and flick out light.

11:23pm Flick on light. Realize 32 oz Pepsi was a mistake. Head for house to "eliminate" problem

11:26pm Resist urge to phone vet

11:27pm Trot back to barn. Left boot is sucked off in mudhole. Hobbel three steps before getting stopped. 

11:28pm Return to house and change one sock.

11:29pm Walk to barn.

11:30pm One last check of broodmare through knothole. Ears pinned.

11:30pm Set alarm for one hour. Turn out light.

11:40pm Wake suddenly. Check knothole. Mare is lying down!

11:41pm Enter broodmare stall carrying Ye Olde Foaling Manual, 3 pounds of clean rags, iodine and a tetanus shot. Mare breaks wind and gets up. Pins ears.

11:42pm Return to sleeping bag. Flick out light.

11:52pm Flick on light. Remove flake of hay that has accumulated in bottom of bag. Flick out light.

12:01am Can't hear clock. Flick on light. Clock is fine. Remove hay from ear. Flick out light.

12:29am Fall asleep.

12:31am Alarm goes off.

12:32am Eyes feel like somebody put sand in them. Stagger to knothole. Extreem close-up of mare's rear end. No change in reproductive parts. Can't see ears. Assume pinned.

12:33am Back into sleepingbag. Set alarm and flick out light. Left foot cramps. Shove foot against bottom of bag to relieve cramp.

12:38am Cramp over. Relax foot.

12:39am Left foot turns into a pretzel. Struggle out of bag and hobble around stall for 5 minutes. 

12:44am Cramp over. Return to bag. Right foot starts to quiver.

1:10am Fall asleep.

1:39am Alarm goes off. Sleep right through it.

6:30am Wake up. Glance at clock. Attempt to leap from bag. Become part of huge polyester/fiberfill wad in hay. Crawl to knothole. Peer into broodmare stall. See TWO sets of pinned ears.


----------



## MissColors

Lol i love the story. :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Love the broodmare one! We woke up in the morning to a foal... but I've done the checking every hour for calves.  Lots of fun!


----------



## equiniphile

WSArabians said:


> 10:18pm Replace reciever on phone base rather than where suggested.


Lol! I got a chuckle out of this line :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

It is SSOOOO true! LOL
They always foal when you're not around... They just wait for it, I swear.


----------



## usandpets

Never have done the foaling watch but the "See two sets of pinned ears" is the best part
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Allison Finch said:


> That bunny above made me look for this.
> 
> BWAHAHA!!! It is a big time competition in Denmark.....bunny hopping!!
> 
> 
> Danish Championships 2010 in Rabbit Hopping - YouTube





Phantomcolt18 said:


>


Bahahahaha!! Omg, I love everything about this. Skyrim horses are legit


----------



## Casey02




----------



## Casey02




----------



## Tessa7707

WalnutPixie said:


> What a day-making thread this is!
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if gifs will work. I hope I'm not re-posting; I did read through this whole thread but, you know, it was in the middle of the night. Hah!


Hahahaha ha!!!! This one takes the cake!!


----------



## WSArabians

****!!
I some great gooders added!


----------



## Carriagegirl23

I love this!


----------



## Carriagegirl23

This too!


----------



## verona1016

Casey02 said:


>


Great, now that's all I'm going to think of when I see bridles like this :lol:


----------



## Casey02

Hahaha!!


----------



## WSArabians

verona1016 said:


> Great, now that's all I'm going to think of when I see bridles like this :lol:




****
Those husbands are EVERYWHERE!! :shock:


----------



## New_image

I love this one:











A friend stole this picture off my computer, added words and left it as my screen saver. True statement, especially since I've done the double take in person a number of times.


----------



## Speed Racer

These are some of my favorites. I really like the last one. That's me and JJ, attempting to foxhunt!


----------



## Allison Finch

Speed Racer said:


> These are some of my favorites. I really like the last one. That's me and JJ, attempting to foxhunt!


BWAHAHA!!!

I have been asked to foxhunt two of my student's horses. I think I may have a few of those photos in my near future!!


----------



## Tessa7707

verona1016 said:


> Great, now that's all I'm going to think of when I see bridles like this :lol:


Side note: I have totally ridden that horse! Lol. I took my first dressage lesson on him. Haha!


----------



## FrostedLilly




----------



## FrostedLilly

Sorry for the double post, but this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters




----------



## WSArabians

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> View attachment 126947




****
I stillget a kick put of this one!!


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Glynnis said:


> Sorry for the double post, but this made me laugh out loud.


Um, what just happened? Haha!


----------



## Hang on Fi




----------



## MissColors

JaphyJaphy said:


> Um, what just happened? Haha!


That horse robbed a man of his car then vanished.


----------



## WSArabians

JaphyJaphy said:


> Um, what just happened? Haha!


LOL
I didn't really get it either. Just didn't say anything. 
:lol:


----------



## nvr2many

More that I thought were funny.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

MissColors said:


> That horse robbed a man of his car then vanished.


Hilarious!


----------



## Chiilaa

This one made me lol... Still chuckling a bit


----------



## Hang on Fi




----------



## FrostedLilly

JaphyJaphy said:


> Hilarious!


Lol, it's Grand Theft Auto equestrian style.


----------



## FlyGap

nvr2many said:


>


YES!!! Second one is how I learned to ride! :lol:


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hah! Found this gem on Facebook.


----------



## nvr2many

Ok ok, just saw this, this morning. Loved it.


----------



## WSArabians

nvr2many said:


> Ok ok, just saw this, this morning. Loved it.


LOL
I'd be worried about him getting stepped on!


----------



## MissColors

Chiilaa said:


> This one made me lol... Still chuckling a bit


I really love this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.










.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Looks to me like a seeing eye pony! Could be that I'm just seeing things, but it looks like a handle/harness on it's back.


----------



## Horsecrazy4

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I don't know why I need to write at least 6 characters, when others can just post pics.


----------



## equiniphile

Found this on Facebook...not horse-related, but still funny.


----------



## Lis

^ There is a Wifi network near my mum's home that pops up when I connect my phone to her Wifi that is honestly called Police Surveillance Van Two.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

This horse is wondering what he got himself into


















This one just cracks me up


----------



## Chiilaa

AlexS said:


> I don't know why I need to write at least 6 characters, when others can just post pics.


Because your pictures are as attachments, the ones being posted without apparent text are already uploaded somewhere on the internet. There is more than six characters, it's just the html for the picture to show. It's something like this, without the "*".

[*IMG]http://www.webaddress.com/picturename.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Jake and Dai

I was thinking just last week of creating a thread for funny and favorite memes. Then I stumbled upon this one! Too funny.

Here are two that I don't think have been posted yet.


----------



## WSArabians

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would totally try to get away with that. 
I wonder if a full sized Arab stallion would look as cute.... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Horsecrazy4 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****
I'm sure I've done that in my childhood! :lol:


----------



## Casey02




----------



## equiniphile




----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## New_image

This is just any other Wednesday afternoon around here....



GallopingGuitarist said:


> This one just cracks me up


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## JaneyWaney9

I love these:

























(There's more of Equestrian Problems on here: Equestrian Problems. )


----------



## texasgal




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I got some more from the equine problems page. 
































































Some of these just speak to me. LOL.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Yikes!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## Phantomcolt18




----------



## Sunny

I saw this forever ago, and it is still the funniest darn picture. I think it's the frost on the whiskers that gets me.


----------



## Jake and Dai

So true! And DH is perfectly ok with it!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Bahahaha! This reminds me of my boyfriend. We have an ongoing debate over which smells worse: his hockey bag or my riding clothes.


----------



## Cherie

I know its not a horse, but I just could not resist.
Cherie


----------



## Phantomcolt18




----------



## Jake and Dai

Awwww Cherie! Too cute!


Ok...here's another fav:


----------



## AlexS

Too funny.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Glynnis said:


> Bahahaha! This reminds me of my boyfriend. We have an ongoing debate over which smells worse: his hockey bag or my riding clothes.


Most certainly the hockey gear!


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

SorrelHorse said:


>


i don't like that one parrelli is good at horsemanship


----------



## equiniphile

nikyplushbreyer said:


> i don't like that one parrelli is good at horsemanship


To each his own....


----------



## Tessa7707

nikyplushbreyer said:


> i don't like that one parrelli is good at horsemanship


Yeah, but it's really funny  no one's trying to be offensive 
That horse even got the saddle off, lol


----------



## waresbear

Jake and Dai said:


> Awwww Cherie! Too cute!
> 
> 
> Ok...here's another fav:
> 
> View attachment 127673


 I don't like this one, cats are good at horsemanship


----------



## Tessa7707

waresbear said:


> I don't like this one, cats are good at horsemanship


Bahahahahaha! Omg I almost fell out of my chair. Lol.


----------



## Phly

waresbear said:


> I don't like this one, cats are good at horsemanship


Hahahahahahahahahah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chubbypony

i love dis one


----------



## Jake and Dai

My kid loves owls so someone is always posting something on her fb page. For those who remember the commercials. This totally made me LOL.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Next chance I get I'm going to name a horse Sarah...


----------



## Sunny

Love the Tootsie Pop one. You didn't have a childhood unless you tried to see how many licks it took!


----------



## Jake and Dai

For all the Monty Python fans out there...


----------



## Horsecrazy4

.







.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4

.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer




----------



## JaphyJaphy

Hahaha the Poodle one is great!


----------



## nvr2many

Ha ha ha, I breed toy poodles and love that poodle one!!


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets




----------



## Horse racer




----------



## FrostedLilly




----------



## WSArabians

Phantomcolt18 said:


>


BAHAHA!!! I'm so using that on my nephew


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

Jake and Dai said:


> For all the Monty Python fans out there...
> 
> View attachment 127963


LOVE IT!!!!! monty pyhton is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


>


****
That horse looks terrified!


----------



## Almond Joy

This is one I found really funny recently


----------



## usandpets

Almond Joy said:


> This is one I found really funny recently


That reminded me of this:
Dog stealing the Horse - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

usandpets said:


> That reminded me of this:
> Dog stealing the Horse - YouTube
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha that's funny! I also love that horse, he's beautiful!


----------



## cowgirl928

this is totally my cat so I couldn't resist bahaha


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## Phantomcolt18

This is too cute!


----------



## lasso

that video is so cute


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## jinx1990

nvr2many said:


>


LOL. This one brings back memories!!! One day when I was little (about 5) and was playing in the yard, my dad came out and handed a coat. I told him I didn't need a coat because I wasn't cold. He replyed put it on anyway-your mother is cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Has anyone seen this? It's so cute!


----------



## MissColors

I saw it this morning. It tripped me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

That's awesome!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## cowgirl928

nvr2many said:


>


bahaha! this killed me! I need to print this off and put it on the fridge


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, not a Meme but love this..............


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I'll never look at snowmen the same!!!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

nvr2many said:


>


Thats pretty much the story of my life...:lol:


----------



## nvr2many

This is good, lol............










And this...


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## wetrain17

mmmhmmmm


----------



## Nightside

Lol those cracked me up.

Wetrain, I'm glad I've only had to go grass skiing once but a least I know there's a name for it and I can say I did I on purpose. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

wetrain17 said:


> mmmhmmmm


Yes, grass skiing should be an olympic sport. Anyone agree?


----------



## Muppetgirl

cowgirl928 said:


> Yes, grass skiing should be an olympic sport. Anyone agree?


For sure! I always crash at the water obstacle though!!!


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh ******...well in that case there is always having the horse jump over the water obstacle and still hanging on praying for dear life. That seems as though it would be a possibility. It would definitely be a test of bravery though.


----------



## nvr2many

Not sure if I posted this one yet. Made me laugh.


----------



## WSArabians

wetrain17 said:


> mmmhmmmm


Bahaha!!
The memories...


----------



## nvr2many

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Thats pretty much the story of my life...:lol:


Mine would have a horse trailer behind it!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## MAG1723

Lol


----------



## SouthernTrails

.










.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.










.


----------



## nvr2many

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Suddenly I feel really old, :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

hahahahha!


----------



## Canterklutz




----------



## JaphyJaphy

Canterklutz said:


>


Haha this reminds me of a little mini a lady owned who was allowed in the house sometimes. You'd being going down the street and see him peeking through the curtains...


----------



## cowgirl928

omg my fiancee and I saw a mini in a restaurant this past weekend!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist




----------



## cowgirl928

bahaha! I bet this person is probably peeing with nervousness at this point...


----------



## wetrain17

GallopingGuitarist said:


>


 
Gave some coworkers and me a good laugh this morning


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## WSArabians

****
That'd be something my dogs would do.


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## Fahntasia




----------



## Celeste

Fahntasia said:


> View attachment 133505
> 
> 
> So true!!!


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Celeste said:


> Fahntasia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133505
> 
> 
> So true!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha! I'm sure lots of women can relate to that!
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

WSArabians said:


> Strange Horse Laws
> 
> Just some wacky, odd, strange laws from around the US (and a few from other countries too!).
> 
> The horse is New Jersey's state animal.
> 
> It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse.
> 
> In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse.
> 
> It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah.
> 
> Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.
> 
> A British law states that an Englishman must not sell a horse to a Scotsman.
> 
> Horses are required to wear hats in hot weather in Rasario, Argentina.
> 
> A fine of $25 can be levied for flirting. This old law specifically prohibits men from turning around on any city street and looking "at a woman in that way." A second conviction for a crime of this magnitude calls for the violating male to be forced to wear a "pair of horse-blinders" wherever and whenever he goes outside for a stroll.
> 
> In Guernee, Illinois, it is illegal for women weighing more than 200 pounds to ride horses in shorts.
> 
> In Kentucky, it is illegal for a woman to appear in a bathing suit on a highway unless she is: escorted by at least two police officers; armed with a club; or lighter than 90 pounds or heavier than 200 pounds. The ordinance also specifically exempts female horses from such restrictions.
> 
> In London, England, law required taxi drivers to carry a bale of hay on top of their caps to feed their horses. The law was in force until 1976.
> 
> In Arizona, it is illegal for cowboys to walk through a hotel lobby wearing their spurs. ***
> 
> In Raton, New Mexico, it is illegal for a woman to ride horseback down a public street with a kimono on.
> 
> In South Carolina, it is legal for adult males to discharge firearms when approaching an intersection in a non-horse vehicle to warn oncoming horse traffic.
> 
> A misworded ordinance in Wolf Point, Montana: "No horse shall be allowed in public without its owner wearing a halter."
> 
> In South Carolina, no horses are allowed into Fountain Inn unless they are wearing pants.
> 
> In Omega, New Mexico, every woman must "be found to be wearing a corset" when riding a horse in public! A doctor is required to inspect each woman to make sure that she is complying with the law.
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania law states: ``Any motorist who sights a team of horses coming toward him must pull well off the road, cover his car with a blanket or canvas that blends with the countryside, and let the horses pass. If the horses appear skittish, the motorist must take his car apart, piece by piece, and hide it under the nearest bushes.''
> 
> In Hartsville, Illinois, you can be arrested for riding an ugly horse.
> 
> In the state of Queensland, Australia, it is still constitutional law that all pubs (hotel/bar) must have a railing outside for patrons to tie up their horse.
> 
> Pattonsburg, Missouri, Revised Ordinances, 1884: "No person shall hallo, shout, bawl, scream, use profane language, dance, sing, whoop, quarrel, or make any unusual noise or sound in such manner as to disturb a horse."
> 
> Abilene, Kansas, City Ordinance 349 declares: "Any person who shall in the city of Abilene shoot at a horse with any concealed or unconcealed bean snapper or like article, shall upon conviction, be fined."
> 
> Marshalltown, Iowa, it is against the law for a horse to eat a fire hydrant.


I have officially broken Pennsylvania state law lol oops


----------



## Fahntasia

^^ Wow c.r.a.z.y!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I should be in jail if all those laws were in affect in Michigan.


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## GallopingGuitarist




----------



## GallopingGuitarist

For WSArabians


----------



## lasso

i love this thread


----------



## Tessa7707

My favorite was "poop induced half halt" hahaha!


----------



## Casey02

HIB, UPD LOL! iv seen that one before..to funny


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

This thread cracks me up, one good way to lighten up the day!!


----------



## loveisabug




----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^^ omg my heart melted when I saw this lil guy!


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hahaha, can you just picture the bucking fit a little horse like that would pull? I'm sure it would be hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

And another heart melter...............


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^^ omg lol lol love it!


----------



## cowgirl928

BAHAHAHA! the past few killed me


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## ilovepets

i dont really understand the point of this thread but here is a funny fail


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## ilovepets

this is my FAVORITE PICTUE EVER!!!!


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^^^ the looks I get when that happens! That speaks for a lot of us!


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## nvr2many

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## WSArabians

That's awesome! I LOVE the connection one!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

My mom can't breathe...


----------



## wetrain17

adding more


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Live2Ride15

Ha, so cute!


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tessa7707 said:


>


Ermahgerd!! I am so stealing this!!!! ROFL!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

what does "Ermahgerd" mean? I see it all the time. I'm so old now =(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> what does "Ermahgerd" mean? I see it all the time. I'm so old now =(


It's a funny way to say "OMG". Lol. And you're younger than me, aren't you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> what does "Ermahgerd" mean? I see it all the time. I'm so old now =(



"OMG" but in "Ermahgerd" speak
And here's a handy translator 

ERMAHGERD Translator


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> "OMG" but in "Ermahgerd" speak
> And here's a handy translator
> 
> ERMAHGERD Translator


ROFL! That's awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

im getting ready to be 25 here lol but im so out of the loops with everything....ugh lol i thought it meant emerged lol like why do people keep saying emerged!!!??/ what is emerging!!!!????????


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> im getting ready to be 25 here lol but im so out of the loops with everything....ugh lol i thought it meant emerged lol like why do people keep saying emerged!!!??/ what is emerging!!!!????????


You seriously just made me laugh so hard that the cat is now looking at me like in nuts. 

I'm 30, but I'm "lucky" that I work with younger people and I have a niece and nephew who are just out of high school (19 and 20). So I'm up on all the slang...kinda. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Its hard for even me to keep up. I swear it changes like every day...


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I love Fergus!


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Endiku

I LOVE Fergus!


----------



## Tessa7707

Endiku said:


> I LOVE Fergus!


Me too!


----------



## ilovepets

something i cut out by hand


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hahaha. I love this picture.


----------



## usandpets

Fergus is awesome!

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Here's another. I laughed so hard from this:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets




----------



## texasgal

^^ this.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Duurrrrrrrrrrrrr

















(Okay the one below happens to me ALL THE TIME...)
















































(^^^^my reaction to when I found out my High School had a equestrian team)


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

I might have to try this next year with the grand kids LOL:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoldOnGaited




----------



## SoldOnGaited




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Not a funny but a gooder! 










When I Am An Old Horsewoman
I shall wear turquoise and diamonds,
And a straw hat that doesn’t suit me
And I shall spend my social security on
white wine and carrots,
... And sit in my alleyway of my barn
And listen to my horses breathe.

will sneak out in the middle of a summer night
And ride the old bay gelding,
Across the moonstruck meadow
If my old bones will allow
And when people come to call, I will smile and nod
As I walk past the gardens to the barn
and show instead the flowers growing
inside stalls fresh-lined with straw.

I will shovel and sweat and wear hay in my hair
as if it were a jewel
And I will be an embarrassment to ALL
Who will not yet have found the peace in being free


----------



## onuilmar

^^^ Yep. That's my goal.


----------



## DancingArabian




----------



## Muppetgirl

Well....I had to add this one:wink:


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## ponyboy

DancingArabian said:


>



lol I thought it was only in Sims 3 that horses did that with balls.


----------



## WSArabians

a few more


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum




----------



## New_image

If I had a dollar for every time...

I have actually started to respond to this question with "Yes! If we blind fold them the little ******s eat less AND they don't mess with fences."


----------



## WSArabians

They're Bra-folded! :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

I haven't been on this thread in a while, so I apologize if this is a repeated post, but this made me laugh.


----------



## texasgal

^^ That picture ALWAYS makes me laugh .. whatever the caption!

lol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^ that explains why I have 5 lol


----------



## nvr2many

Glynnis said:


> I haven't been on this thread in a while, so I apologize if this is a repeated post, but this made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 152329


This was my avatar for awhile, I love it! :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Yaaaa...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hahaha! This is the first time I've looked at this thread. There is some seriously funny stuff!

Here are a couple:


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

btw i LOVE lord of the rings lol!!
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153049&stc=1&d=1365511566

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153057&stc=1&d=1365511938

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153065&stc=1&d=1365511948

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153073&stc=1&d=1365511954

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153081&stc=1&d=1365511960

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153089&stc=1&d=1365511965

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153097&stc=1&d=1365511970

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153105&stc=1&d=1365511975

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153113&stc=1&d=1365511979


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

BAHAHAHAHA i love wednesday!


----------



## cowgirl928

haha! my favorite one of those was the Gandalf license plate lolol


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

cowgirl928 said:


> haha! my favorite one of those was the Gandalf license plate lolol


ya the one that says "if you do not study" then it says something below that it says "if you do not study, YOU SHAL NOT PASS!!!!" :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707

So, I have a story for ya'lls. Today I was teaching a lesson to my 7 year old student, teaching parts of the saddle and showing her the difference between a western saddle and an English saddle. She was stunned to find that she had been riding in a western saddle for the past 6 weeks. She said "what? I wanna ride in an English saddle!". I said "haha, ok, why?". She replied in a very matter-of-fact manner: "Because I speak English!"


----------



## Muppetgirl

Tessa7707 said:


> So, I have a story for ya'lls. Today I was teaching a lesson to my 7 year old student, teaching parts of the saddle and showing her the difference between a western saddle and an English saddle. She was stunned to find that she had been riding in a western saddle for the past 6 weeks. She said "what? I wanna ride in an English saddle!". I said "haha, ok, why?". She replied in a very matter-of-fact manner: "Because I speak English!"


Does she really want to ride in one............????? Forgot to add....I think this one is for African speaking folks.....


----------



## ilovepets

i saw a saddle like this one for sale at a fair :O


----------



## ilovepets

look at this... i thinks it a little overkill....


----------



## AlexS

Ain't this the truth!


----------



## WSArabians




----------



## cowgirl928

Tessa7707 said:


> So, I have a story for ya'lls. Today I was teaching a lesson to my 7 year old student, teaching parts of the saddle and showing her the difference between a western saddle and an English saddle. She was stunned to find that she had been riding in a western saddle for the past 6 weeks. She said "what? I wanna ride in an English saddle!". I said "haha, ok, why?". She replied in a very matter-of-fact manner: "Because I speak English!"


Ahahaha! Love it! Quick witted kid I must say :lol:


----------



## Samstead

Muppetgirl said:


> Does she really want to ride in one............????? Forgot to add....I think this one is for African speaking folks.....
> 
> View attachment 154265


African isn't a language actually, the speak languages like Swahili there...


----------



## Rachel1786

horsecrazygirl said:


> Yaaaa...


My mom has owned a boarding kennel since I was about 13, and when we first opened we would keep some of the dogs at our house for various reasons. One dog, a beagle names Lucky, stayed at the house because he could escape from anything and everything you put him in. One time he was at our house while we were out and there was a thunderstorm. We came home to something like this.


----------



## AlexS

I've shared this before, but it's still terrible, so I will share again. Wink broke out of his crate.


----------



## WSArabians

OMG That dog would be in serious sh*t. :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> I've shared this before, but it's still terrible, so I will share again. Wink broke out of his crate.


Oh just think what he could do with two good eyes, :lol:


----------



## AlexS

There's more... 

He throws himself against the front of the crate, and then the back - moving the crate. 

So he got a soda bottle that exploded, it was on the ceiling - the lightswitch and about everywhere else. 

More sodas he got

He got the kitchen mop and shreaded it. 

Later when he was a bit older, I wondered if he could now be trusted while I showered, nope he got a boot.


Oh best of all, he took out a window in my living room. He was playing with my other dog, and body slammed her as she jumped up.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock: 
Definitely one of those, good thing you are so cute moments!!!


----------



## AlexS

Absolutely. I am suck a sucker, he'd have been dead a million times over with someone else.


----------



## Celeste

He wouldn't be dead at my house. He would be an outdoor dog, possibly stuck in the pen all day. I couldn't deal with him. Wow.


----------



## AlexS

He's getting to be worth it now, he's 2.5 yrs, and hasn't got anything for the past year. He's still wild, but I am hoping he will grow up soon.


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i love this thread so much


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OH MY GAWWWWW! How did I miss this before?! One of my favorite things to do is make memes! What a glorious day this is!!

Some are pictures I've taken and some are random pictures I've found and made into a meme.


These are my crazy stalker Jehova witness geese

























My gelding lol









This guy was on a show on TV, and I was so amazed by his forehead I had to snap a picture of it


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Okay last ones
























































I hope these GIFs work


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Gosh this thread is hilarious! I wish I had found it sooner.

Here are some that really crack me up.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Love love love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I love this thread! I need to find more of these...


----------



## Fahntasia

heeeheeee!:lol:


----------



## ilovepets

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> View attachment 156041


i dont know why texters never realize how obvious it is


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## cowgirl928

usandpets said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and only a North Dakotan can really post this without receiving the ridicule. My mom has a calendar with a bunch of funny quotes on it from ND people and the one for this month says "Just because it's April doesn't mean spring is here" **** right to that *looks outside and sees my car disappearing underneath drifts of snow...*

And last months quote "Don't tell a North Dakotan that they talk funny- they will look at you with a look of disgust and continue on with their conversation. In private though they will make fun of their accent"


----------



## usandpets

cowgirl928 said:


> And last months quote "Don't tell a North Dakotan that they talk funny- they will look at you with a look of disgust and continue on with their conversation. In private though they will make fun of their accent"


We don't talk funny or have an accent. Everyone else does. We are the ones that talk normal.😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

hahahaha....










that awkward moment...


----------



## Horse racer

That is America right there! Love it! 



ilovepets said:


>


----------



## Canterklutz

Not memes but...


----------



## usandpets

Hahaha. One of our rotties did that on the snow bank next to the driveway. She flipped on her back and slid down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## cowgirl928

nvr2many said:


>


so true. one of our cats also enjoys sinks---


----------



## nvr2many

I had a cat that was always in the sink!! Funny!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Horse racer




----------



## nvr2many




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Phly

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 159321


That ends two ways. Really bad or amazingly well. Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

koda the dwarf miniature horse 

(not mine)


----------



## GallopingGuitarist




----------



## Horse racer




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Okay I really need to get a life. Other than with my horse of course. Lol.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 160313


?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

AQHA, you could have warned me ya know. Now I need to figure out how to detoxify my eyes.


----------



## MissColors




----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 160297


Lol MG this is totally a selfie, right?? I can soooo see you being a Horselime


----------



## WSArabians

For the foaling season!

Mare Code of Honor:
The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors):

1.No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.

2.Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.

3.For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4.Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5.Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

6.You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

7.The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8.If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

9.Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10.Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

^^ yep, sounds about right. And I'd say we are about ready for a baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors




----------



## nvr2many

Miss, is it just me? I cannot see pics in your last two posts. I want to know what I am missingggggggggggggggggggggg,


----------



## ilovepets

i want it!


----------



## ilovepets

uni-corn. ha! the things i find


----------



## ilovepets

be prepared to want this! .......


----------



## ilovepets

ok, ok last one.... for now


----------



## ilovepets

hahahahaha, i had to put this!!!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

LOL! Love that last one.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

TheAQHAGirl said:


> ?


I want to know WHAT ON EARTH is he doing? Weird.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

*runs to the sink and starts washing eyes* Please warn me!!


----------



## MissColors

Fixed and added some extras.






















































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

bahaha! Miss Colors I love those!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow haven't been here in a while, those are hilarious!


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ OMG, friggin hilarious!!!


----------



## Samstead

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 159321


have you seen the video that clip is from? hilarious!...well kinda I mean the horse was totally warning the guy and he just kept moving closer and the horse is like "K fine have it your way"


----------



## amp23

Samsted, can you post the video? I've never seen it


----------



## nvr2many

Yes, please. I have not either.


----------



## Hunter65

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doa7n4YDNJw


----------



## Hunter65

Stolen from another thread


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

^bahahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

oh haha lol i clicked twice thinking i maybe missed the play button. then realized. I feel smart =)


----------



## SunnyDraco

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> oh haha lol i clicked twice thinking i maybe missed the play button. then realized. I feel smart =)


Shh, I did the same thing... :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Samstead said:


> have you seen the video that clip is from? hilarious!...well kinda I mean the horse was totally warning the guy and he just kept moving closer and the horse is like "K fine have it your way"


No I haven't seen it!!! Post it!! :wink:


----------



## nvr2many

^^ go back a few, she already did.


----------



## Muppetgirl

nvr2many said:


> ^^ go back a few, she already did.


Oh! Haha thanks! Just watched it!! Hmmm would make a good guard dog!


----------



## TaMMa89

*MODERATOR'S NOTE:

The Horseforum.com Moderating Team has removed some pictures on that thread recently. The reason is that these pictures have been inappropriate and unsuitable for PG rated forum like we are. Please notice Horseforum.com Rules before posting and do not post material that is inappropriate. Our youngest users are 13 years old so you can think for example: 'would I like it if my 13 years old kid found content like that here?' If you didn't, please do not share that material here.

If you have something more suitable for adults (pictures, stories etc) that you'd want to share with others, please do it in The Saloon subforum. You can find The Saloon under Off Topic category and you must be at least 21 years old to get in there. If you'd like to get an access to The Saloon, please start a thread about your wish in Talk to The Team Subforum.

Regards,
The Horseforum.com Team*


----------



## ilovepets

cookie cutters never work good


----------



## ArabianGrace




----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Muppetgirl




----------



## Jennakaaate




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

some sloth ones...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer




----------



## barrelbeginner

Subbing lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Got some more!


----------



## ilovepets

sooo true:


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Casey02

I don't know why I love "grumpy cat" as much as I do...hahaha


----------



## ilovepets

"luke... i dont care"

hahahaha


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19

How I feel about other people:










But yet couldn't resist getting these, especially since they were on sale! Hey, at least I know they'll always be nice enough to go out in since I'll never be tempted to wear them around a REAL horse! Unlike my super-cute-but-covered-in-manure-and-stink Ariar Fat Babies.... I told my husband I need something that identifies me as a "real" cowgirl when I wear them lol


----------



## LynnF

I almost peed!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Happy Earth Day!


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## tiffrmcoy




----------



## tiffrmcoy

Sorry for the double post I'm really bored...


----------



## Phly

Your boredom entertains me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

LMBO! that last one is awesome


----------



## nvr2many

Entertains me too! Some really good ones!


----------



## ilovepets

i wish there was more news like this!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

^lololololololol


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## ilovepets

i feel like this thread need these pics


----------



## nvr2many

That last one is just "WRONG", :lol:


----------



## ilovepets

^ only if you see it that way


----------



## usandpets

nvr2many said:


> That last one is just "WRONG", :lol:


It reminds me of a joke but it probably isn't suitable for this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Is that last picture supposed to be funny??? Or just... nice? lol


----------



## DimSum




----------



## GallopingGuitarist




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

usandpets said:


> It reminds me of a joke but it probably isn't suitable for this thread!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And suddenly I really want to hear that joke....Lol.


----------



## DimSum

Go post it in my " adult lol thread" in the Saloon


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

LOL. I love that "Go home science" one!


----------



## hisangelonly

lol


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Here are some cute horse ones I found.


----------



## ilovepets

that awkward tattoo moment....


----------



## ilovepets

oo how about this one?? :O


----------



## ilovepets

ummmm... what are you... stupid??


----------



## ilovepets

here is the link to the slide show 

Bad Paid-For Tattoos - Ellen DeGeneres Photo Gallery


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## nvr2many

Um, WTH??


----------



## texasgal

^^ who took a picture of my car???? hehehe


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

O.O wow


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Is it just me or do I see a moldy piece of bread in that car???

I LOLed at the corner of the picture: _People of Walmart_


----------



## nvr2many

Oh girllllllllllllllllllllll, you should have seen what I saw. I wanted to post more but didn't want to be offensive to the people here on HF, tho they were all taken at walmart. Gah!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I love this thread!



Well I would hope so...










And a few more horse ones!


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Those are great!


----------



## Muppetgirl

nvr2many said:


> Oh girllllllllllllllllllllll, you should have seen what I saw. I wanted to post more but didn't want to be offensive to the people here on HF, tho they were all taken at walmart. Gah!


Walmartians! Do you get those emails? Haha a friend and I share our own walmartions pics! You have to be kind of sneaky to get the shot of the 70yr old lady wearing tight sweats with 'too sexy' written across the butt!!! Lol!


----------



## nvr2many

These came across my FB page and OMG!! I have tried to get a pic before but need to get better at it, lol.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

nvr2many said:


> Oh girllllllllllllllllllllll, you should have seen what I saw. I wanted to post more but didn't want to be offensive to the people here on HF, tho they were all taken at walmart. Gah!


----------



## Tazzie

This thread is hilarious! I'll have to be sure to share the ones I see come across my facebook 



DimSum said:


> Go post it in my " adult lol thread" in the Saloon


I don't see any posts in the Saloon? Is it an invite only section?


----------



## Tessa7707

I'm sorry if this is too much, I couldn't not post this, lol.


----------



## AlexS

^^^ That's horrifying.


----------



## usandpets

Tazzie said:


> This thread is hilarious! I'll have to be sure to share the ones I see come across my facebook
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any posts in the Saloon? Is it an invite only section?


If I remember right, you have to message a moderator or the administrator that you are of age and want to go in the saloon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

^^ I wanna go!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Makes my back and neck hurt, just looking at it!*


----------



## nvr2many

Looking at what linda??


----------



## usandpets

DimSum said:


> Go post it in my " adult lol thread" in the Saloon


It's finally posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

I can't see people of Walmart posted without humming this song...


----------



## Horse racer

^^^Hahahahaha that's good! The people at Walmart stuff makes me sigh and say "oh America, Why?" haha


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

apachiedragon said:


> I can't see people of Walmart posted without humming this song...
> 
> People of Walmart - Music Video - YouTube


You just made my life complete....LOLOL.


----------



## nvr2many

OMG! That was great! Now another song I will have stuck in my head, lol.

Anyway, thought this was cute..................


----------



## ilovepets

here is a nice Australian commercial (why cant the Us have commercials like these??)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I love how its from Metro. LOL.


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

mooooaaaarr!


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

in case the print is too sall on that last one, it reads "and if he's a kicker, you must tie a red ribbon on his tail"


----------



## Muppetgirl

Sounds familiar.....:shock:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Haha! Wonder how they caught it?!


----------



## amp23

Thanks guys.. That walmart song is now stuck in my head. Hahah


----------



## Phly

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 193817
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds familiar.....:shock:


Hahahahahahahahah!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

Hmmmmm déjà vu anyone?


----------



## Phly

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmmmm déjà vu anyone?
> 
> View attachment 194177


No, I don't remember sitting at a picnic table. It was just a friendly BBQ. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I haven't been on this thread in ages, so I'm sure this has been posted already, but I thought it was cute.


----------



## ilovepets

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmmmm déjà vu anyone?
> 
> View attachment 194177





Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 193817
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds familiar.....:shock:


so there i am in the school library on my ipod looking at this thread and i tried sooooo hard not to smile, let alone laugh, at these!!!! :lol:


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Canterklutz




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

^thats sooooo cute.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist




----------



## deserthorsewoman




----------



## Muppetgirl

For those of you who are concerned about posting something that's already been posted.....I give you this:lol:


----------



## apachiedragon




----------



## Muppetgirl

Funny how this one should appeal to me......:shock:


----------



## Phly

Muppetgirl said:


> Funny how this one should appeal to me......:shock:
> 
> 
> View attachment 194769


Yep, shot beer out my nose!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz

Have to admit, cat's got skills! :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

:clap: Good ones guys!!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

My face when the judge compliments my equitation....


----------



## Fahntasia

more!!!!!


----------



## LadyDreamer

This is one of the cutest things I have seen in a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Back to Walmart..









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

haha these are priceless


----------



## nvr2many

Bah ha ha ha!


----------



## DeliciousD

AshsStorm said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 120927
> View attachment 120925
> View attachment 120926
> 
> 
> View attachment 120928
> 
> 
> View attachment 120929
> 
> 
> View attachment 120930
> 
> 
> View attachment 120931
> 
> 
> View attachment 120932
> 
> 
> View attachment 120933


I am actually crying! bahahaha!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Smartpak!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Totally cringe worthy:


----------



## egrogan

Muppetgirl said:


> Totally cringe worthy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 203818


Are those little bity polo wraps on that vicious beast?! :wink:


----------



## RMHbaby

Love all of these!! Can't remember if this one has been posted, but it is one of my favourites


----------



## Muppetgirl

egrogan said:


> Are those little bity polo wraps on that vicious beast?! :wink:


I think they are!!! I was too busy looking at his teeth and her sun-beam smile to notice!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Being a student in photography this just made me feel...I don't know...Just wow.


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## ilovepets




----------



## WesternRider88

Here is just a funny picture I found somewhere so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

^^^ That's EXACTLY what my position was! lol


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## New_image

WesternRider - that is great. And true!


----------



## Celeste

ilovepets, I haven't been able to see your last two posts.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

For some reason, I found this really, really funny.


----------



## WSArabians

muppetgirl said:


> funny how this one should appeal to me......:shock:
> 
> 
> View attachment 194769


****!!


----------



## morganarab94

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

^^^ I totally read that in his voice, too.


----------



## DimSum




----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I am sure most of these have been posted already! I also found a couple other great ones that would not be all that appropriate for HF!


----------



## Horse racer

^^^^^Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!! I just burst out laughing and everyone around me just started starring at me like I'm a nut haha. I love the part about dad wanting one but mom says no hahahaha. 










Hahaha this one is good too! Where do you find a shirt like that!?


----------



## nvr2many

Not sure where they got that but you can get them here.........

Whoa Dammit Adult Sweatshirt - Horse.com


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## caseymyhorserocks




----------



## nvr2many

Ok love this!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Not a horse one but I saw this and thought of a few people LOL


----------



## Sunny

Alright, repeats coming but I'm just going to add the new ones off my computer! Number two is by far my favorite and I audibly laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## nvr2many




----------



## nvr2many




----------



## MyBoyPuck

nvr2many said:


> Ok love this!!!


\

Is this real or Photoshop?? I want it!


----------



## nvr2many

If you google it you can come up with many different styles but here is a link to one on amazon....

Amazon.com: Our House Was Clean Last Week. We're So Sorry You Missed It!: Front Doormat: Explore similar items

Oh I like this one, looks to be made better.....

Buy Mats Matter The House Was Clean Last Week Doormat Online, Mats Matter The House Was Clean Last Week Doormat Online Shopping in India - 150869


----------



## New_image




----------



## ilovepets

This is how I ride


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Ok love this!!!


This should have been ordered and delivered to Alex's house.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> This should have been ordered and delivered to Alex's house.


And my house ................


----------



## Sunny

New_image said:


>


 
I loved him! 

Reminds me of this awesome remix someone did...


----------



## ilovepets

Wow that was insparational  I have wat he'd a few of his shows and he always makes his painting look so easy to make -__-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

:grin:


----------



## Horse racer

ilovepets said:


> Wow that was insparational  I have wat he'd a few of his shows and he always makes his painting look so easy to make -__-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've watched his show a couple times too and he does make it look easy! He puts me to sleep really easily, there's just something about his voice that makes me sleepy haha.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Cyloop - Horse Spa.mov - YouTube

Oh, wow...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93

LadyDreamer said:


> Cyloop - Horse Spa.mov - YouTube
> 
> Oh, wow...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock::shock::lol::lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse

Not horse related but I love Tumblr night blogging, LOL

Language warning on a few.























































Sorry guys I'm a tumblr freak xD


----------



## SorrelHorse

Now we're just getting morbid, LOL I'm cringing










This...I laughed so hard at this one.










Okay I'm going to bed, lolol


----------



## nvr2many

LadyDreamer said:


> Cyloop - Horse Spa.mov - YouTube
> 
> Oh, wow...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


UMMMM, WTH?! :shock:


----------



## Celeste

LadyDreamer said:


> Cyloop - Horse Spa.mov - YouTube
> 
> Oh, wow...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That didn't work out well.................


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I think you guys have gone off the edge...this thread has become extremely bizarre.


----------



## egrogan

Sorrel horse...I am soooooo tempted to swipe my husband's phone and sign him up for "cat facts" one day when he's not looking 

I love that one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

MyBoyPuck said:


> I think you guys have gone off the edge...this thread has become extremely bizarre.


I've been off the edge for awhile now :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters




----------



## apachiedragon

I love Jon Bon Pony! :lol:


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## nvr2many




----------



## equiniphile

LadyDreamer said:


> Cyloop - Horse Spa.mov - YouTube
> 
> Oh, wow...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, those lyrics were just....stupid, lol.

ETA: The ending was pretty funny, though....


----------



## ilovepets

i cant see any of your pics nvr2many


----------



## Horse racer




----------



## JaphyJaphy

AHAHAHA I love the Horse Show Anxiety one! So true!


----------



## nvr2many

ilovepets said:


> i cant see any of your pics nvr2many


oHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SorrelHorse

lol My horse show anxiety is more like 
"The heck is this?"
"The heck are you?"
"The heck is my horse doing?"
"The heck are you doing?"
"The heck am I doing?"
"Wait what."


----------



## Horse racer

This was me during the SAT and ACT tests hahaha


----------



## ilovepets

Meanwhile, during the ice age....


----------



## ilovepets

i can relate to this....


----------



## ilovepets

some random ones


















































































i do this a lot .__.


















sorry for the overload


----------



## ilovepets

one more


----------



## ilovepets

ahhh ok ONE more...

this one should be sooo relatable...


----------



## Horse racer




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I can't resist....













































(I saw the original picture of the horse in the last panel--yes he was ok)


----------



## ilovepets

look at the size of the drafts compared to the man!


----------



## GlassPlatypus




----------



## Horse racer

Here's some, may have been posted before. don't remember


----------



## TBforever




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## TBforever




----------



## TBforever




----------



## jillybean19




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

The same could be said of horse hair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllieJ333




----------



## ilovepets

Allie~ the anteaters ARE coming









and they have clothes!! :shock:


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## SouthernTrails

.











.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.











.


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## jillybean19

For all us endurance riders.... GO TEVIS!!


----------



## Raven13

Bad karaoke night :lol:


----------



## ilovepets

:shock:


----------



## MyFillyAspen

We all know it - finally someone made a meme for it! :lol:


----------



## DimSum

"do these buckets make my butt look big?"


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Just saying, if anyone knows of any *dirty* equestrian jokes, could you message me? I'm doing something funny for my equestrian team. Hehehehehe. :wink:


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

^Those are so cute!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

When people in other sports complain that $50 is expensive.
Hahaha.
Haha.
Ha......


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## ponyboy

TheAQHAGirl said:


>


LOL My folks used to have a black Pug, I've never met another dog like him.


----------



## faithrider

I just wanted to say how much fun it is to read the comments on this forum. You are all so great! Thanks.

Faith Rider


----------



## AlexS

faithrider said:


> I just wanted to say how much fun it is to read the comments on this forum. You are all so great! Thanks.
> 
> Faith Rider



Reported. Spammers are getting so clever.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

faithrider said:


> I just wanted to say how much fun it is to read the comments on this forum. You are all so great! Thanks.
> 
> Faith Riderhttp://www.cowboysoffaith.net


Seriously?...Oh well, spammers are so much fun to play around with.


----------



## AlexS

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Seriously?...Oh well, spammers are so much fun to play around with.



Too funny.


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## ilovepets




----------



## As You Wish

Love this!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

:lol:4th time's a charm. it keeps saying 6 characters haha. I know the last one was more than 6 and this one is as well so accept it please! 



















~edit: Victory is MINE! Haha it finally posted!~


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## flytobecat

I knowthe 1st one is not horsey, but it made me laugh-


----------



## ilovepets

"horseback ridings isnt a sport? tell my more about how football is in the olympics!"


----------



## AlexS

I posted this in another thread, but it's hilarious and so putting it here for a larger audience. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fLcCTfnexe8


----------



## Endiku

^ LOL. What a great horse for standing quietly through all of that without taking a step, judge for playing along, and handler for making things fun when she could have just torn herself up and left the class.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## egrogan

I couldn't stop laughing at this one- although I think my mare would more likely be seen tripping over the ground poles rather than jumping over them with knees tucked neatly


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Phantomcolt18

I found these on my Tumblr dash and I just, I don't.....BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


(Note the horse in the background spinning on the office chair. I just, I can't AHAHAHAHA!)



























Just so casual...ahahahahah














































I just, I don't know if I can deal with the internet anymore guys ~ Phantomcolt rolls on the floor holding sides cracking up far more than she probably should be~


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

ohmahgawd. those are awesome lmfao


----------



## usandpets

Time to revive this thread again:









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE

phantomcolt18 said:


> i found these on my tumblr dash and i just, i don't.....bahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> (note the horse in the background spinning on the office chair. I just, i can't ahahahaha!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just so casual...ahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just, i don't know if i can deal with the internet anymore guys ~ phantomcolt rolls on the floor holding sides cracking up far more than she probably should be~


oh look is my herd of hosses in cartoon form. I feel like ive been watched.

Squiggy is totes the horse on the office chair. 

*shakes head*

I hope i am not the only with with speshal horses....


----------



## ilovepets

anyone else see the picture of a person on my appys butt with their arms extended and once leg bent up??


----------



## tempest

I do! To me, the person looks like they are jogging.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Looks like a fat guy looking down to me. :shock:


----------



## ilovepets

anyone see the sideways heart to the left of the head?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

ilovepets said:


> anyone see the sideways heart to the left of the head?


Appy butts are so amusing!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

I see a heart, a head and a torso lol


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Anybody else?


----------



## RedAce

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Anybody else?


EVERY DAMNED DAY
It still hasn't quite settled in :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## WesternRider88

^^^ I love that one!!!! :grin:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Tessa7707 said:


>


Thats basically every word problem I've ever had in math....


----------



## PixiTrix

BaileyJo said:


> Oh my, we are liberal on here! That's two women!
> 
> Now I've seen it all on the Horse Forum.


 Are you sure? I think it's just a skinny dude! Lol


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Oooo how true is that! Little ponies and rugs are a bad combo


----------



## tiffrmcoy




----------



## tiffrmcoy

Got bored today...









































I don't know if I posted this or not on an earlier post if I did I'm sorry.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have to laugh at the last one. As a cashier, I typically ask "Is this everything for you today?" or something similar to that. I get some funny looks, but it has also reminded people of items that they were carrying (or wearing...I work at a thrift store) that they had forgotten about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

ROTFLMBO!!! i love this thread!! 
I love it when i get asked "do you have horses?" as they are looking up INTO the horse pasture, or while i have one out, i'v had half a notion to tell them no its a new breed of rideable cattle.....


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## flytobecat

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> ROTFLMBO!!! i love this thread!!
> I love it when i get asked "do you have horses?" as they are looking up INTO the horse pasture, or while i have one out, i'v had half a notion to tell them no its a new breed of rideable cattle.....


It could be a rideable cow-


----------



## SaskGal

Tessa7707 said:


>


That is my life. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## EquineBovine

Sorry if these have been posted before!


----------



## EquineBovine




----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

TheAQHAGirl said:


>


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Seriously i can not breath from laughing so hard, i seriously could imaging my little brother saying this... :rofl:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

flytobecat said:


> It could be a rideable cow-


Last time i rode a cow i got slung up onto an apple tree limb! No our cows are not that docile!


----------



## flytobecat

Not a fan of cow riding. They don't look like they would have a very smooth trot -LOL!


----------



## tempest

My mom used to ride cows when she was a kid. She says they aren't smooth at all.


----------



## EquineBovine

We had water buffalo on our farm back home. The herdsman always rode the boss cow in and out of the field to the parlour. Was awesome to watch


----------



## Celeste

My dad grew up on a small farm. It was his job to go get the family cow and milk her before school each day. He would walk across the pasture to find her, and then mount up and ride her home. Daddy is 90 years old. He still talks about that cow on occasion.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Cowasaki ???????










.


----------



## WesternRider88

......


----------



## WesternRider88

......


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## WesternRider88

^^aww, that is too cute. :smile:


----------



## ilovepets

WesternRider88 said:


> ......


What is the fox thing from? People were saying it in school and I didn't get it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

ilovepets said:


> What is the fox thing from? People were saying it in school and I didn't get it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is evidence that lyrics do not have to be complex to sell. If the music is catchy, all the lyrics have to be is a place to put the music. (That is the perspective of an old person. :lol::lol::lol


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

ROTFLMBO I SERIOUSLY CAN NOT BREATH!!! I was in tears laughing so hard at the fox stuff...my cousin showed us the video and omg i literally fell off the chair laughing so hard.....omg i love this, this totally brightened up my mood today :-D


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Watch this one omg it was too great


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

The word 'fox' in Norwegian, where the brothers are from, means to have a smoke...Doesn't say what kind of smoke but I'm sure we all can take a wild guess.


----------



## Magdalen

UGH that song...really old when you have one coworker who starts singing it and then gets the other coworker started. Then they play that video over 100 times...in. one. shift.


----------



## rookie

You just have to tell your coworkers what my brother told the real fox that was yowling outside his window at two am. His exact words "Would you SHUT THE f&*) UP!"


----------



## ilovepets

Celeste said:


> Ylvis - The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?) [Official music video HD] - YouTube


that was probably the stupidest song i have ever heard :shock:


----------



## WesternRider88

ilovepets said:


> that was probably the stupidest song i have ever heard :shock:


Haha! The first time I heard it was when my cousin told me to look it up and I was like ":shock:What the heck?" Lol!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i might or might not be caught singing that to my horse later.....


----------



## Live2Ride15

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> i might or might not be caught singing that to my horse later.....


Will you communicate by mo-o-o-o-orse? mo-o-o-o-orse? mo-o-o-o-orse?How will you speak to that ho-o-o-o-orse? ho-o-o-o-orse? ho-o-o-o-orse?


:lol: I love that song my dad found it when a bunch of people showed it to him at work we watched it like 20 times on the night of my birthday!!!


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## ilovepets




----------



## ForeverSunRider

So like 80% of the pictures people posted don't show up for me  So this is me commenting in the hopes that my participation in the feed will somehow convince my computer to show me the funnies.


----------



## ilovepets

i can see my pics


----------



## katlynsizemore98

Allison Finch said:


>


That's my luck right there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

That stupid song has been stuck in my head for days! My boyfriend found this video last week with lights on a house in tune to the song and he has played it over and over showing it to everyone we see... It is pretty neat though:

"What Does the Fox Say" Haloween house light show


----------



## tempest

Here's how I felt this morning. I love the Far Side Gallery.


----------



## New_image

Magdalen said:


> UGH that song...really old when you have one coworker who starts singing it and then gets the other coworker started. Then they play that video over 100 times...in. one. shift.


I don't need to hear it 100 times to find it annoying, twice was enough :wink:


----------



## New_image




----------



## EquineBovine

That is all lol


----------



## tiffrmcoy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

^^LOL! I love the last one. That's probably what my mule would do, he tries to grab a bite of whatever he can haha.


----------



## EquineBovine

-_- well that worked. I'm going to crawl back in my corner now.


----------



## farahmay

HAHAHA i died a little. 

Just went through all of the posts, great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

In the spirit of my favorite holiday.


----------



## Magdalen

New_image said:


> I don't need to hear it 100 times to find it annoying, twice was enough :wink:


Oh yes twice was enough for me haha aaaah


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## Zexious




----------



## flytobecat

I just love this. I don't know who this lady is, but I hope I'm doing this 20 years from now.


----------



## Zexious

^Oh my gosh, that is awesome!

Do My Little Pony memes count? xD


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## flytobecat

I think I own a poopaloosa!


----------



## EquineBovine

:rofl: love them!


----------



## Zexious

Beer with unicorns and lasers!!


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## Zexious

MLP and Minecraft


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## Endiku

Tessa7707 said:


>


 
:lol::lol::lol: I just died a little.


----------



## ilovepets

i just wanted to share my story from the other day...

i was drawing a belgian in art and it went something like this:
Person 1: wow what a good pony!
Me: it's a draft
Person 2: so like a pony horse?
Me: no, it's one of the really big horses....
Person 1: so like a stallion?
Me: no, stallions are- (gets interrupted)
Person 1: wait- aren't stallions something you eat?
Person 2: no silly, your thinking of scallions


----------



## MissingStar

This was posted on my Facebook page today. Ashamed to admit that the first thing I noticed was the spelling mistake. Can somebody check my pulse please . . .


----------



## Fahntasia

good god, first thing I noticed was those abs!! O.O

IS THERE A DOCTOR IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## COWCHICK77

I seen this the other day and saved it to my laptop...love it...


----------



## LadyDreamer

Lol! I will never get tired of that photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious

Gah, I love the My Little Ponies .__.


----------



## EquineBovine

Eeee! So do I!


----------



## Zexious

^Is Pinkie Pie your favorite? :>


----------



## WesternRider88

Zexious said:


>


Hahaha, that happens every time.


----------



## Zexious

We've all been here...


----------



## Kadymurphy

****


----------



## EquineBovine

Yes indeed lol pinkie pie is best pony!


----------



## Stichy

Guys, stop....You're tempting me to start watching MLP :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine

It's totally awesome. Get past the first three episodes and bam! Ponies rock!


----------



## Stichy

XD
I've never seen it on TV though, is it on Netflix?


----------



## EquineBovine

Yep, and YouTube


----------



## Zexious




----------



## WSArabians

When watching a horse movie:


----------



## MissingStar

I've been SUCH a good girl this year . . .


----------



## Zexious




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## tiffrmcoy

Every time!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Sorry for the double post stuck home in bed sick with nothing to do...


----------



## Zexious

^Oh my goodness, those are hilarious!! xD


----------



## MyBoyPuck

......


----------



## Fahntasia

^^^ meeeeoow!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I saw these on my wall and had to share!


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

I love Fergus!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

^^That gave me a good laugh!

I showed it to my brother but he didn't get it. I guess you just have to be a horse person. :wink:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

One more!


----------



## Fahntasia




----------



## Drifting

Not sure if this was shared yet


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## holsteinerACE

hahah this thread is fantastic!


----------



## Drifting

This was making the facebook rounds and it made me LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

ilovepets said:


>


**** OMG That's me!!!! I've done this before ha ha ha, i did it to my husbands cavalier, and my jeep!! Oh, good times!!


----------



## Customcanines

Hope this link works!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=9eHI2blEm4Y&u=/watch?v=FhaYvI1yrUM&feature=share


----------



## Drifting

LOL I <3 this thread.

:


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## ilovepets

*Language warning*



















this is pretty relatable when people take pictures of me riding


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hah!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## NorthernHorse

sadly some of these things are all to true lol


----------



## Fahntasia




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Fahntasia said:


> View attachment 360250


This one is the best!!


----------



## Fahntasia

My cousin in germany deserves the credit for that one, every time i read it i laugh!


----------



## WesternRider88

Sorry if there's too many!  I was bored hehe.


----------



## morganarab94

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I found these on my Tumblr dash and I just, I don't.....BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> (Note the horse in the background spinning on the office chair. I just, I can't AHAHAHAHA!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so casual...ahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just, I don't know if I can deal with the internet anymore guys ~ Phantomcolt rolls on the floor holding sides cracking up far more than she probably should be~


Oh.My.Word. I cannot take it, I can't stop laughing at work and my co workers are looking at me like I'm crazy. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MyFillyAspen

This one is doing the rounds on FB atm, and would definately have to be a faverouite of mine


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

Admit it, you've all thought about doing this -


----------



## WesternRider88

:smile:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

morganarab94 said:


> Oh.My.Word. I cannot take it, I can't stop laughing at work and my co workers are looking at me like I'm crazy. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


bwaaaaahaaaaa omg i accidentally hit my face off my laptop while laughing....this is tooo stinkin funny!!! Oh how i missed being on here lately! :rotflmbo:


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image




----------



## ponypile




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## WesternRider88

......


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

rotflmbo, would someone mind sending me the skyhook, and a few level bubbles :wink:


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Even though I do like Chevys, this is too funny:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Hehehe.


----------



## usandpets

Not a funny but I thought it was cool:

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

^hahahaha laughing my butt off! :lol:


----------



## Panele

**


----------



## Panele

**


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I wish there were a way to share this entire thread with my non-horse friends...


----------



## tinyliny

this is my favorite. non horsey people would have no idea what it means


----------



## Panele

**

ForeverSunRider don`t be upset


----------



## horseluvr2524

Wow, somebody was bored!! LOL =) I love the one about the arabs and the one about the geldings and pink.


----------



## Panele

**

horseluvr2524 maybe or maybe not  it is nothing bad with being bored,is it? horses those ones which you named,are nice


----------



## Panele

**

oh i`m so sorry,i said it that it sounded wrong,i`m sorry,gosh,i`m so silly ;(


----------



## usandpets

horseluvr2524 said:


> Wow, somebody was bored!! LOL =) I love the one about the arabs and the one about the geldings and pink.


Yes I was bored but I didn't make them. I found them on Facebook. Pretty much all of mine are off there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Panele

**

noooo,i`m really silly lol,i thought he was talking about me lol


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

OMG this thread is great, i wish i could share this to my FB wall, but it would take up my entire FB!! I love this!!! There is no better way to make a day go better than laughing at insanely stupid and hilarious horse memes! This right now is the best part of today. 
I so would love to share this with non-horse friends, even my horse friends would get a good laugh out of this.
You guys are awesome!!


----------



## FoxyRider22

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

that awkward moment….


----------



## Endiku

O_O O_O O_O O_O

ohhhhh my goodness you guys. The dog USAndpets posted with the 'horse tack' on? No joke, thats my dog and I did that to him XD it was actually for a HF joke thread that I made. LOL. This is seriously the best. 

The Complete Guide To Horse Tack And Riding.

hahahaha. I'm dying. Yes it is time to get me a pony...Connor (my dog) is a great sport about all of the stuff I do to him but he's obviously abused and is begging someone to buy his owner a pony.


----------



## NorthernHorse

Oh these are all to true lol


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

This is me sometimes...


----------



## WesternRider88

Hehe, I was bored again.


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Bwwaaaahhhhaaaaaa omg i so love the Air Amateure one. Oh how my sides hurt from containing my laughter while hubby is asleep....if only he knew lmbo.
The dog wearing horse tack, i used to do that to my boxer!!! LOL
These are great...... :lol:


----------



## usandpets

Just a reminder to those new to this thread, this is a family oriented forum. Offensive or vulgar posts are not allowed. If your pic has swear words or nudity, there is another thread to post those on in the Saloon category.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Yep! Gotta avoid the ones that are crude , por favor.


----------



## ilovepets

:lol:


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Just to counter that:

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

:rofl:


----------



## ilovepets

I love this thread


----------



## Boomersawildcard

Totally acurate.


----------



## ilovepets

i have always love the picture of the right horse… i don't know why but it is just so funny


----------



## speedy da fish

This makes so much sense...


----------



## MyBoyPuck

........


----------



## WesternRider88

:lol:.


----------



## SouthernTrails

..........


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

:rotfl: :lol: Seriously i'm in tears over these wow, i love the note from the unicorns, omg......


----------



## Rob55

SouthernTrails said:


> ..........


LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets

not horse related but…. :lol:


----------



## ilovepets

not horse related but…. :lol:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

^That bunny one is sooo cute.


----------



## ilovepets

yes! it would mean more to me than getting a diamond :lol:









i tried #43….it works O_O


----------



## rookie

Sorry to bust the fun for a moment but # 20 is not illegal but also not true. Such fake service dogs are a real problem for those with legitimate service dogs and needs. A service dog is specifically defined by the ADA (Americans with Disability Act) and any business has the right to ask a dog to leave if it is destructive, loud or a danger to others. So, if you have a dog that is a service dog (even a trained guide dog) that barks at strangers or eliminates in a store the store can ask you to leave and not face any charges. Likewise, the store can ask the dog to perform a task. Tasks are specifically defined as something the owner/handler is unable to perform easily without the dog. So, if your dog is an emotional support animal for your PTSD, having it take your socks off is a trick not a task. :end rant: and my apologies


----------



## WildAtHeart

Oh yes! Should have never taught my girl lead changes cause know it's just "switchity switch" and "hopity hop" all day long =P


----------



## LadyChevalier

This would be me... all four barrels 

Amature rodeo barrel racer vine by Corban Livingston | Seek Vines Web Viewer


----------



## usandpets

And, who needs a truck?

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

#50 scares the crap out of me. Aren't there enough wild fires caused by humans without campers carrying candles that don't go out? Love the other ones. I'm sure I will be trying the mosquito one soon. 



ilovepets said:


> yes! it would mean more to me than getting a diamond :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried #43….it works O_O


----------



## NorthernHorse

LOL the joys of showing


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## ilovepets

yes!!


----------



## ilovepets

ah the things i come across


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## Drifting

I love that mountain dew commercial


----------



## LittleBayMare

Ok, it's raining out so I can't ride and I'm bored. So I'm going to stop lurking and actually contribute. (And that didn't sound creepy at all. LOL.) Prepare for picture overload. :lol:


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

. You are on a horse going full speed. There is a giraffe beside you and you are being chased by a lion. What do you do?






You get your drunk *** off the merry-go-round!


----------



## usandpets

^^ Let's remember that this is a family orientated thread. 

Why would you be getting your donkey drunk and putting it on a merry go round?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

I'm sorry if I offended anyone with the previous post. I have seen similar language numerous times - no excuse and again sorry if it was offensive


----------



## usandpets

Usually, a mod removes the post and issues a warning via a PM

There is an "adult" thread in the saloon section
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare

Picture overload! Okay, I really need to find something better to do with my life...or it needs to stop raining so I can go ride ponies. :mrgreen:


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare

Oh the joys of the internet. :lol:


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## LittleBayMare

Why on earth do I need to type something? Just let me post the pictures! :evil:


----------



## LittleBayMare

This message is more than 6 characters. Now stop giving me an error message. :-x


----------



## ilovepets

i know their not horse related, but you can't go in pintrest and not post here!!


----------



## karliejaye

usandpets said:


> http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/r...ads/IMG_161029449578621_zps6fylktmg.jpeg.html
> 
> http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/r...ads/IMG_160213672941620_zpsijwwvvbg.jpeg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/r...oads/IMG_60421489486325_zpsgranjcf4.jpeg.html
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
This is brilliant! Actually I really really like it. I may have to use the office plotter and make a poster to hang in the tack room.:twisted:


----------



## ilovepets

can't stop laughing with this one!


----------



## horseNpony

ilovepets said:


> can't stop laughing with this one!



I started cracking up at Sun Sticks, no idea why I found that one so funny :lol:
Funniest thing about the Ratatouille lookalike, first time I saw that picture I was in the middle of watching Ratatouille. Just a random fact there


----------



## ilovepets

I love the unattended child one for some reason  I must say that finding funny pics on pintrest us addicting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare

These are dogs, not horses, but still funny.:lol:


----------



## LittleBayMare

I think I'll just leave it at that for today.


----------



## GracielaGata

LittleBayMare said:


> I think I'll just leave it at that for today.


Oh my gosh, that girth!!! Scary! 
And the horses in the pasture! When my mare was boarded I always brought enough to share for that very reason! 
Those are great ones!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love the first Jack Sparrow one!! So funny! :lol:


----------



## LittleBayMare

GracielaGata said:


> Oh my gosh, that girth!!! Scary!
> And the horses in the pasture! When my mare was boarded I always brought enough to share for that very reason!
> Those are great ones!


I'm trying not to image the landing for that one, especially since I think it's a guy...:shock:


> I love the first Jack Sparrow one!! So funny! :lol:


The funniest part about that one for me is that it's the opposite for me. I just started with my trainer so she was like :shock: "I am so fired!" (which I would never fire her for something like that, she's just used to clients who fire trainer over stupid things like their own poor riding) the first few times I went off and my parents are always just like :-| "That looked like it hurt." if they see it. :lol:


----------



## LittleBayMare

Number 9 has got to be my favorite. :lol:


----------



## LittleBayMare

Just barely managed to fit them all on.


----------



## ilovepets

I love the personal space one! I know a few horses like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting




----------



## LittleBayMare

Am I the one doing all the work here? :think:


----------



## ilovepets

heres some more










this is so me!!































































this is very relatable… i find it worse when they are shedding or when you ride in shorts and they are shedding- it looks like i have very hairy legs 









a little unrelated


----------



## MyFillyAspen

My filly Aspen gave my car a once over today :grin:


----------



## ilovepets

a horse at the barn makes this face when he doesn't want to move and you pull him


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Love the classics...


----------



## MyBoyPuck

.........


----------



## ilovepets

^^ and he should make his reins more even
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

My sister has an equus suddenus ravenous
































these are so my dogs








I'll admit I did  till I watched Free Willy then I was in shock


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## usandpets

Not a meme but is horse related: 




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Some of these aren't horse related but...


----------



## SoldOnGaited

a few more...


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart

A few more... I don't know if these have been posted yet.


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart

I have a lot saved on my pinterest, but I won't post them all here XD


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart

This one isn't a meme, but I have to XD (Sorry if it's big, I don't know how to make it smaller  )


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart




----------



## PalominoPrincessx

Ok, not all horse related but I laughed my head off at these!


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## SoldOnGaited

......


----------



## Zexious




----------



## ilovepets

yes.. people call it abuse when it is really control and not getting killed 













































i just realized that i do this o__o


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Drifting




----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Zexious




----------



## Drifting




----------



## Zexious




----------



## BarrelRacerHeart




----------



## Zexious




----------



## EquineBovine

Bwahahaha go horsie!


----------



## Fahntasia

BAHAHAHAHA oooooh lordie, now that is a kersplat moment!!!


----------



## Canterklutz

Zexious said:


>



Very funny as she could've easily ended up sustaining a life-crippling injury and needing a charitable fund of her own...:neutral:


----------



## Katz1411

Looks like she used one hand to keep her top from coming down.


----------



## Khainon

well as far as i am concerned..she did something remarkably stupid and suffered the consequences..she wont be doing it again im sure


----------



## Zexious

Canterklutz--She made a pretty conscious decision to do something dangerous with her horse. I think it's pretty clear to all of us (and probably to her) that you cannot exactly communicate "Hey horse, I'm going to now dump a bucket of ice water on your back. You're cool with that, right?" It's no different than teaching your horse a trick that enforces bad behavior like rearing--it takes a special horse and a special rider to do it safely (there was a rider here on HF that did it safely, as it were, and that's awesome!), but that doesn't stop everyone else from trying. 
I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the gif--there are plenty of other images on this thread that make light of falling or dangerous situations literally starting on the first page, if images like that offend you this might not be the thread for you...

That said....


----------



## Canterklutz

Zexious said:


> Canterklutz--She made a pretty conscious decision to do something dangerous with her horse. I think it's pretty clear to all of us (and probably to her) that you cannot exactly communicate "Hey horse, I'm going to now dump a bucket of ice water on your back. You're cool with that, right?" It's no different than teaching your horse a trick that enforces bad behavior like rearing--it takes a special horse and a special rider to do it safely (there was a rider here on HF that did it safely, as it were, and that's awesome!), but that doesn't stop everyone else from trying.


I personally don't find any humor in intentionally subjecting your unsuspecting horse to something very painful (having ice water dumped on you hurts like hell!), alarming, and shocking to the body and then nearly sustaining serious injury (especially since she wasn't wearing protective equipment) as a consequence of it. That woman was very fortunate she wasn't hurt. IMHO it's cruel in a way like arbitrarily whipping or striking your horse and seeing if it'll just flinch and bear with it or kick you back. To each his own I guess. :-| While I'm glad to see the huge amount of money the ice bucket challenge has generated to the ALS Association its sad seeing how its detracted from its cause and become more of a meme of who can perform the stupidest stunts and wet tshirt contests just for the likes on Facebook. Especially heartbreaking seeing people pour ice water on their babies, pets, and wind up hospitalized and even dead for their 5 min of fame on social media. :-(




> I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the gif--there are plenty of other images on this thread that make light of falling or dangerous situations literally starting on the first page, if images like that offend you this might not be the thread for you...


Just because a gif or image is made humorous doesn't mean that something horrific didn't happen in that snapshot of time. It was especially disgusting seeing that gif of Kim Hyung-chil's death circulating on Facebook and Tumblr captioned "Horse Win," or the man about to be crushed by a horse captioned "How's Parelli working for you now?" There was also that youtube video of the girl whose horse backflipped on her which had goofy music and silly sfx added onto it. I had always assumed that girl was ok because of the comedic nature in which it was presented until watching an interview with the girl where she described receiving very serious life threatening injuries and had her face torn off by the saddle horn. :shock: Food for thought that just because something looks funny on the surface doesn't mean that someone didn't lose a beloved family member, friend, or animal or that they didn't sustain injury in that event.


----------



## KsKatt

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 193817
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds familiar.....:shock:


One evening, after dark, I heard my 82 year old mother, at the door, trying to talk one of the cats into coming in. I went to take a look and it was an Opossum, standing right there, on the porch!:shock: I guess it had been standing there, the whole time. When I stepped out, it slowly turned around and left.


----------



## Zexious

Canterklutz--That's fine. You're entitled to your opinion. 

This thread is literally people sharing photos that are cute, funny, interesting, or... really, whatever horse meme they find. It's not my fault that someone has done something dangerous. It's not my fault they (or whoever took the photo or the video) chose to put it on the internet. But, now it's there and I (as well as the rest of the world) am free to share it. I'm not hurting anyone, or doing anything wrong, and I certainly don't feel /bad/ about it. xD

Perhaps start your own thread about the dangers of social media and the effect it has on the horse industry, but I don't think /this/ thread is the place for that discussion.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Celeste

Zexious said:


> ..............dangers of social media and the effect it has on the horse industry.....................


I thought that the video was a good thing. It warned people not to be so stupid.


----------



## Speed Racer

Celeste said:


> I thought that the video was a good thing. It warned people not to be so stupid.


Not too much, as there's more than one video out there showing the same thing happening. 

I personally like the one where the girl shoved her bare bottom into an electric fence on purpose, then accidentally fell face first into dog poop. I found that one hilarious, I admit. 

Darwin Award Candidate horse owners are unfortunately not rare, and they post all over social media sites to prove that fact. :rofl:


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, you would think! But apparently it is offensive to some... I was trying to offer a middle ground Dx

EDIT--Typo Dx


----------



## Zexious




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

flytobecat said:


>


This meme is making the rounds on FB. You have no idea how many of my friends have posted it to my wall in the last week and a half or so. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

Minions are so cute!


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious

Mini saved from miniature sink hole :>

EDIT--


----------



## Speed Racer

That Irish Draught Horse is trotting in front and cantering in back. For shame!


----------



## RegularJoe

Speed Racer said:


> That Irish Draught Horse is trotting in front and cantering in back. For shame!


The front end is too drunk to canter.


----------



## Zexious

^Nothing wrong with that :> xD


----------



## ilovepets

not horse related but…



















this is cool


----------



## 1111aqua

I can only relate to this because I nanny the daughter of a horse trainer that's obsessed with everything Barbie and horse related. :wink:


----------



## karliejaye




----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny

*Hilarious!*


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny

^so TRUE


----------



## ilovepets




----------



## Drifting

:happydance::happydance::rofl::rofl:










No idea what they're talking about.

\\


----------



## Zexious




----------



## trailhorserider

Zexious said:


>


I think I've ridden this gait. But only my Fox Trotter knows for sure. :lol:


----------



## ilovepets

^^ I have ridden it too, you can't really ride it... You can't sit it like a canter and you can post either :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

You sort of hover over the saddle and pray your legs don't give out.


----------



## karliejaye




----------



## MsLady

^^ oh but at least he tried...lol!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

karliejay--That is absolutely my boyfriend xD


----------



## SunnyDraco

Zexious said:


> karliejay--That is absolutely my boyfriend xD


Love the legs warmers


----------



## squirrelfood

This makes me ROLL!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203123247014504


----------



## Phantomcolt18

squirrelfood said:


> This makes me ROLL!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203123247014504


Ahahaha that is too adorable! :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I have no clue why this is so funny. I think it's the fact that the riders lay back down on the ground to get back on the horses :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlEZzdV3-IQ


----------



## karliejaye

Feeling nostalgic for my eventing/jumping days:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Hahahaha


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Last one because it's too adorable to not post!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMd4l0Qu4t0


----------



## squirrelfood

ZEBRA--
Support for ze horsewoman.


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## Zexious




----------



## MyBoyPuck

.................


----------



## KsKatt

Zexious said:


>


I wonder what it means about me that I watch that over and over and over and over...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MyBoyPuck said:


> .................


Bahaha!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

EDIT--
Ks--I feel like you have to watch it a few times, at least, to get the full effect ;D


----------



## RegularJoe

KsKatt said:


> I wonder what it means about me that I watch that over and over and over and over...


If you figure it out, let me know. I've watched that about a hundred times and it keeps getting funnier.


----------



## squirrelfood

I had a neighbor with a Pug like that.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## squirrelfood

OOOOH! I want!


----------



## oobiedoo

Love that ! Do you think it's a dwarf ? Whatever it is toooo cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood

I want to hug it and squeeze it and pat it on the head and name it George! :smile:


----------



## Zexious

xD Isn't he just the cutest thing?? <3


----------



## Zexious




----------



## RegularJoe

Zexious said:


>


I think they fill those bottles right underneath there.


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## Zexious

Regular--Haha, probably. But, to be fair, I think that of all beer xD


----------



## ionlymeow4u

It just annoys me how all these amateur tumblr horse girls who ride a trail ride once and then their daddy buys her a $7,500 Arab mare in some stunning color and a bunch of high class tack and then the girl doesn't want to pick her feet. UGH. cx


----------



## RegularJoe

ionlymeow4u said:


> It just annoys me how all these amateur tumblr horse girls who ride a trail ride once and then their daddy buys her a $7,500 Arab mare in some stunning color and a bunch of high class tack and then the girl doesn't want to pick her feet. UGH. cx


No doubt there's a lot of parents out there buying a real live My Little Pony for their little girls, but you can't blame little girls for having parents with more money than brains.


----------



## Zexious

ionlymeow--I'm with Regular, that's not the kid's fault xD


----------



## ilovepets

** warning! the following might cause both eye damage and death by laughter**


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hehe, I had the great pleasure tonight of listening to my city boy friend attempt to look through horse ads online for the first time. Lots of "Ooh! I like his name!" And "Oh here's a pretty one." And "Hey! A baby! I want that one!" And "What's so funny? Why are you laughing?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Zexious said:


> ionlymeow--I'm with Regular, that's not the kid's fault xD



Foals:
100% legs
0% knowledge of how to use them

too cute!


----------



## Drifting

We heard you had..* PEPPERMINTS?*












^^ That horse on the left with the star is my old gelding. I thought this was hilarious.. and creepy.


----------



## gingerscout

LadyDreamer said:


> Hehe, I had the great pleasure tonight of listening to my city boy friend attempt to look through horse ads online for the first time. Lots of "Ooh! I like his name!" And "Oh here's a pretty one." And "Hey! A baby! I want that one!" And "What's so funny? Why are you laughing?"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 now hey I feel his pain.. I am a guy who grew up in a city and never was near a horse my entire life / rode one till I was in my 20's, I used to be that kind of clueless about them as well:lol:


----------



## ilovepets

Drifting said:


> We heard you had..* PEPPERMINTS?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That horse on the left with the star is my old gelding. I thought this was hilarious.. and creepy.


i didn't see anything at first, then i saw the horses in the windows!! so cute


----------



## Drifting

Yeah, gives the meaning of 'family tv time' a whole new meaning


----------



## RegularJoe

gingerscout said:


> now hey I feel his pain.. I am a guy who grew up in a city and never was near a horse my entire life / rode one till I was in my 20's, I used to be that kind of clueless about them as well:lol:


There's no shame in being clueless. For those of us who didn't grow up on farms, there's an awful lot to learn.


----------



## wakiya

I didn't get into horses until I was 8 and I'm still learning but I have to say listening to my non-horsey boyfriend trying to use horse terms  well he's trying. Fowl is a bird. Foal is a baby horse.


----------



## KsKatt

Hey, what's for lunch?


----------



## ilovepets

i will take an appy out my window/door any day!!


----------



## RegularJoe

KsKatt said:


> Hey, what's for lunch?


Still can't decide if that one or the peppermint thing is funnier, but they're both hilarious.


----------



## Katz1411

Drifting said:


> Yeah, gives the meaning of 'family tv time' a whole new meaning


That is all kinds of awesome


----------



## KsKatt

The peppermints pic has the glowing eyes. It's funny and creepy all in one!


----------



## RegularJoe

It sure does. We have a winner!


----------



## ThunderingHooves

I've stalked this thread long enough. I think it's time I add to it.. These are a few of my favorites that I have found..





































This is a saint of horse...


















Then here is a couple of Jinxx...


----------



## gingerscout

ThunderingHooves said:


> It should say average western horse vs average english horse:lol::lol: also love how jinxx looks like he's playing dead when sleeping, even has his tongue hanging out:lol:


----------



## flytobecat

This is one I made with Mona -


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Katz1411

Zexious said:


>


I'm dying from all the cuteness


----------



## Zexious

Katz--That face, though xD


----------



## 1111aqua




----------



## ThunderingHooves

I think this is the perfect costume... I might have to do this with Jinxx one day xD


----------



## Zexious




----------



## karliejaye

My new favorite thing: Photoshopped obese horses:


----------



## Drifting




----------



## gingerscout




----------



## gingerscout




----------



## gingerscout




----------



## ilovepets

im not sure why this is so cute, but it is!!


----------



## New_image




----------



## MyBoyPuck

..............


----------



## usandpets

MyBoyPuck said:


> ..............


Yup, been there just recently. Not a full body cast but 5 fractured ribs from one of our horses. I did know that the horse was ok too.


----------



## Zexious

Did anyone see that pic of Chelsea Handler parodying the pic of Putin shirtless on a horse? It's so funny xD I want to post it (Chelsea's would be censored, of course) but I don't know if that's against the rules xD


----------



## MyBoyPuck

..............


----------



## ilovepets

im not sure if this is true…. :/


----------



## Zexious

Wal-mart sells breeches?  Can't imagine they'd be any I want to ride in xD


----------



## gingerscout

Zexious said:


> Wal-mart sells breeches?  Can't imagine they'd be any I want to ride in xD


 they sell saddles/ tack/ breeches/ pads..etc on their website, its all just the stuff most people wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole.. the no name junk saddles..etc


----------



## SunnyDraco




----------



## ArabianGrace

From pics I took today lol


----------



## Zexious

That horse is so tolerant xD


----------



## Drifting




----------



## SunnyDraco

Drifting said:


>


:rofl::rofl: made even funnier by the "love and learn" tattooed on his chest


----------



## paintluver

This is my cat "Ruffian"


----------



## Zexious

I can't remember whether or not I have posted this before... xD


----------



## ilovepets

SunnyDraco said:


> :rofl::rofl: made even funnier by the "love and learn" tattooed on his chest


And it looks like the other guy only has a rope and a halter... I guess he's too good to be using a bridle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious




----------



## squirrelfood

Lookit the FEET on the poor horse!


----------



## Zexious

squirrelfood--To be honest I didn't even notice xD The fronts in particular are bad. Yikes.


----------



## squirrelfood

Feet and legs are the first thing I notice on horses.


----------



## Zexious

Squirrelfood--Guess I can't relate, while I'm looking at memes xD


----------



## usandpets

Zexious said:


>


I guess our horses aren't real. One has ran right into a tree and the rest will run under low branches if you let them. As long as their head clears it, they don't care if you clear it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^Man, I'm getting all sorts of judgment for the stuff I'm posting xD Maybe I should stop o,o
Ummmm well, branches aren't really a thing in riding sequences of video games  Aaaannddd I dunno what to tell you about the other bit.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Drifting said:


>



You guys...He's obviously carrying the saddle for his girlfriend! Don't you know that a male western rider has to date an English girl? C'mon. It's the 21st century here. Get it together. :lol::lol:


----------



## Zexious




----------



## usandpets

Zexious said:


> ^Man, I'm getting all sorts of judgment for the stuff I'm posting xD Maybe I should stop o,o
> Ummmm well, branches aren't really a thing in riding sequences of video games  Aaaannddd I dunno what to tell you about the other bit.


Maybe I should clarify that. The mare that ran into a tree was being rode on a trail and the trail had a sharp bend or u-turn in it. She took the turn too sharp and smacked her head with the tree. The gal riding her said that she wasn't even turning her but letting her follow the trail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## karliejaye

Not a horse, but funny as heck:


----------



## Zexious

Different caption xD


----------



## squirrelfood

There's that horse with the horrible front feet again.


----------



## Zexious

So tiny <3









Your eyes are stellar, squirrelfood!


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood

Zexious said:


> So tiny <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes are stellar, squirrelfood!


I have this thing for good feet and legs. LOVE the mini! Want one!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Not a horse, still funny.


----------



## gingerscout




----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind

usandpets said:


> I guess our horses aren't real. One has ran right into a tree and the rest will run under low branches if you let them. As long as their head clears it, they don't care if you clear it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My horse ran me into a tree once. Kept going. Jerk.


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Here we go again xD I keep seeing this everywhere, so I keep posting it xD Yes; I know; bad feet


----------



## squirrelfood

Zexious said:


> Here we go again xD I keep seeing this everywhere, so I keep posting it xD Yes; I know; bad feet


Yes, they are, aren't they?


----------



## Zexious

^Mhm ^^ To be fair, memes aren't exactly known for their PC'ness


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Do you guys ever get so angry that...


----------



## Zexious

xD!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Zexious said:


> xD!!


I just want to pinch those cute cheeks.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, that was the perfect response! xD

As a side note... the ones I've been posting lately have been kinda weird haha. This one is no different xD 










As a side note.../Do/ Donkeys wear shoes?


----------



## squirrelfood

Hard-working donkeys do. Sometimes.


----------



## Drifting

This had me laughing.


----------



## squirrelfood

YESSSSS!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## squekers998




----------



## squekers998




----------



## squekers998




----------



## squekers998




----------



## Drifting

This is probably somewhere on here already BUT.. just in case


----------



## KsKatt

Drifting said:


> This is probably somewhere on here already BUT.. just in case


I do believe so, but always worth repeating!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## NorthernMama

I just wasted a whole whack of time on this thread. I should be outside with my horse. And now I'm subbing -- I'm sure I'm going to lose many hours of my life here now.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, right? It's one of my favorite threads xD


----------



## squirrelfood

ALWAYS have to check new posts!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## NorthernMama

So, my theory is: if I check it frequently, then I won't spend so much time here... right????
But I did give myself heck and get outside for a ride. Here's my lame contribution:







Obviously, NOT an owner of a white horse.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Personally I wouldn't let the horses behave like this, but it's still kinda funny.


----------



## flytobecat

This is my horse.


----------



## Zexious

Bahaha I want one of these for Gator


----------



## Zexious




----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Zexious said:


>


Man, what a gait! If only my rocky were that smooth!


----------



## Zexious

It's not Monday, but....


----------



## SouthernTrails

hmm......


----------



## SouthernTrails

Surgeon messed this one up......


----------



## Drifting

SouthernTrails said:


> hmm......



LOL that's totally my name. @[email protected]


----------



## Zexious




----------



## squirrelfood

Oh, I have been THERE! :smile:


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## karliejaye

Now that is a good reason to spook!


----------



## flytobecat




----------



## Zexious




----------



## EquineBovine

Zexious said:


>


...what...


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Drifting

Does anyone know how to make .gifs? 

Cause this should be one.


----------



## NorthernMama

Oh, that horse is getting a really good scratch on his nose! I can remember the feeling of trailing my hands down the chainlink when I was a kid - cool feeling.


----------



## KsKatt

omg, that reminds me of a horse I once had. One day I heard this rumbling sound and traced it to the barn. Inside I found this mare rubbing her nose back and forth on the ridged barn metal wall. She had her eyes closed and looked like she was in heaven. Rubbing exactly like that horse is doing!:lol:


----------



## Drifting

He likes the noise. We have grills above the stall door and half walls, and he'll take a toy and run it back and forth over the metal for 10-20 minutes at a time. Drives the other horses NUTS. He's a one-horse band. Reminds me of prisoners with the little tin cup.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I don't have a gif or a funny picture, but I do have a story that is slightly amusing.

My friend, who has ridden a horse all of once (fits this thread, right?), she came to help me feed these horses and at the property there is a mare. She saw us coming and was running in her pasture, kicking up her heels and was all excited. My friend goes, "Oh! That horse is dangerous!"

Then we went in the barn to feed and another horse (stud) had his ears pinned and he was pawing the stall door with his hoof and he had his teeth bared and was trying to bite at me through the bars. My friend goes, "Aw, he's so excited for his food!"

I was like, "You're going to have a hard time if you think the mare outside was behaving dangerously and you think this guy is being excited. 

:-|

Granted the stud WAS just excited for his food, but he was showing aggression as opposed to excitement lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck

...................


----------



## Zexious

^Oh man, I love that!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## MyBoyPuck

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zexious




----------



## SunnyDraco

Zexious said:


>


There is an entire commercial featuring that little dwarf mini stud, saw the full ad on Facebook. That clip is just the very beginning


----------



## Zexious

^Yup, I have all the gifs, I just didn't want to post them all at once


----------



## Zexious




----------



## GracielaGata

Zexious said:


>


Is this real?! I mean I know they can do those stops (sliding stops, right?). But that one just looks insanely long.


----------



## karliejaye

^^Oh man, I can't stop laughing. It gets funnier each time it loops. It shouldn't be that funny!


----------



## KsKatt

It's hard to see, but with the white sock it doesn't look there's any protection on that horse. Talk about road rash! Please tell me the horse has some kind of skid boots on.


----------



## SunnyDraco

KsKatt said:


> It's hard to see, but with the white sock it doesn't look there's any protection on that horse. Talk about road rash! Please tell me the horse has some kind of skid boots on.


I doubt there is as I don't see anything either. Looks to be a slid stop competition (who can slid the longest) but not by the typical western reiners. Notice the saddle style and the rider's clothes and hat. The ground for sliding looks to be made to enhance the length of the stop and not the horse's comfort, sliding on a thin layer of sand.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## anndankev

GracielaGata said:


> Is this real?! I mean I know they can do those stops (sliding stops, right?). But that one just looks insanely long.



It looks like Mexican Reining, they don't do the patterns as is done in the US. 
It is sort of split up into parts, and the maneuvers are done separately.
(I think).


----------



## Zexious




----------



## NorthernMama

Zexious said:


>


How to keep the heels down without rasping... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zexious




----------



## tempest




----------



## Zexious




----------



## karliejaye




----------



## karliejaye

Don't forget to "spring forward" this weekend if you are in an area that observes daylight savings time!


----------



## anndankev

So, how many times does he jump the rope before the video replays?


----------



## Zexious

^Just once~ Here is the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr_9dei6JUA


----------



## anndankev

Thanks


----------



## Zexious




----------



## WesternRider88

....


----------



## ponyboy

LOL I must send this to my horsey cousin who is in the middle of a divorce.


----------



## speedy da fish

I had to save that school horse species one. That's made my day, hehe.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## WesternRider88

...


----------



## Zexious




----------



## NorthernHorse

so true


----------



## Roman

Could someone explain what this thread is about? Loving the memes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^It's just for funny horse memes or pictures.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## NorthernMama




----------



## NorthernMama




----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious

Oh my goodness! This. Fall.. o.o I hope he's ok!


----------



## LittleBayMare

Zexious said:


> Oh my goodness! This. Fall.. o.o I hope he's ok!


:shock: Oh dear. It looks like his shoulders/neck too the brunt of the impact. Och!


----------



## gingerscout

^^^^ owwwwwww


----------



## speedy da fish

Zexious said:


> Oh my goodness! This. Fall.. o.o I hope he's ok!





LittleBayMare said:


> :shock: Oh dear. It looks like his shoulders/neck too the brunt of the impact. Och!


He was fine. Walked away!


----------



## NorthernMama

Zexious said:


> Oh my goodness! This. Fall.. o.o I hope he's ok!


What's wierd is that if you see the race video, it looks like he deliberately jumped off the horse. Here is a short clip: Steeplechase jockey sent cartwheeling


----------



## Zexious

^Yeah, it appears he's on the side of the horse when he hits the fence. That's why I'd be worried about his hip/pelvis more than his shoulder that he landed on. Glad to hear he's apparently alright, though!

Thought I posted this one before (/ApparentMasterOfHorseMemes), but I checked through the last few pages of pictures and I guess I didn't!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## jamesdean57

speedy da fish said:


> He was fine. Walked away!


With a bad limp I bet. :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

........................


----------



## Zexious




----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## LittleBayMare

.........................


----------



## LittleBayMare

It's all research for the paper I'm supposed to be writing...I swear. :lol:


----------



## Zexious




----------



## New_image




----------



## Zexious




----------



## tempest

Not really horse related but still funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdXMdvhsvi0


----------



## NorthernMama

May I suggest that people not post more than one or two pics in one post? There are a few pics/memes that I would "like," but as they are included with other memes that I don't enjoy as much, I'm not "liking."

Is it just me that thinks this? Maybe other people think I'm being restrictive and making it too hard to share the funnies? Sorry, if you do - if that's the case, just ignore this post.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Zexious




----------



## WesternRider88

...


----------



## Zexious




----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## Zexious




----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## Zexious

^Haha, good one!


----------



## poundinghooves

This person should not be allowed to own horses!!


----------



## LittleBayMare

^^*facepalm* What's the other option? Immaculate conception? :shock::lol:


----------



## LittleBayMare




----------



## Zexious

This may have been posted before... /yolo


----------



## SunnyDraco

Not a horse meme but still funny and yet scary


----------



## lostastirrup

lol that looks like it belongs in a bunny cage.


----------



## poundinghooves

SunnyDraco said:


> Not a horse meme but still funny and yet scary


This should not even be legal to sell! I see so many things wrong with this!


----------



## jamesdean57

It's a joke.


----------



## poundinghooves

jamesdean57 said:


> It's a joke.


I can't believe someone had to tell me that!  I didn't think it really made sense but I never put two and two together about it being made up! Oh boy, there's just too much going on, my brain is not functioning well!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## NorthernMama

Y'all have to know that the "Crib Dribbler" is a prank gift. Whew! I was worried about that too.

Crib Dribbler â€“ Prank Pack


----------



## gingerscout

I thought it was strange, but knew it had to be a fake when the box says perfect for use with infant energy drinks.. yeah OK then...LOL


----------



## danny67

I think all the horse memes that will ever be have already been made.


----------



## tempest




----------



## Drifting

There will always be.... more memes. XD


----------



## Zexious




----------



## tinyliny

the Onion makes some great "decoy" gift boxes. this is one of my favs:

https://store.theonion.com/p-5619-nap-sack-decoy-box.aspx


----------



## Zexious

^Can I just say I wish this were a thing? xD


----------



## jamesdean57

Yep I need one of those.


----------



## tinyliny

I love the photo of them "napping" on the ski lift!!!


----------



## Zexious

^That is meeee xD


----------



## Tazzie




----------



## jenkat86

Sorry if this was already posted...but I need this for my mare.


----------



## jamesdean57

If it was a Devil mask it would work for my mare. :rofl:


----------



## mmcleodk

I'm totally going to try to make one of those for my lil filly it would be hilarious


----------



## Zexious

https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8502181632/h11488212/

I wish this is how I got to Adult-Land...


----------



## Zexious

^oops D:


----------



## SunnyDraco




----------



## SunnyDraco

There are always more horse memes


----------



## Drifting

Always more Horse Memes.


----------



## Payed




----------



## Roman

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesdean57

Drifting said:


> Always more Horse Memes.


Why not just use the horses stuff.


----------



## wakiya

^^ More like uses same horse shampoo LOL!!!


----------



## LittleBayMare

jamesdean57 said:


> Why not just use the horses stuff.


But the horse stuff is too expensive so it must be used sparingly! :tongue:


----------



## wakiya

Actually it's like $20 a gallon for horse tea tree shampoo and a lot more for the human kind and it's the same ingredients!


----------



## Zexious




----------



## flytobecat




----------



## lostastirrup

Don't know if anyone has posted this one yet- but its my favorite.


----------



## Zexious

Darn x.x I don't know how to post a video... but! Here is the direct link to a jack russel riding a mini <3

https://i.imgur.com/du5xMp6.gifv


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Fahntasia




----------



## Zexious




----------



## SunnyDraco

Way too adorable <3








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^So cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco

;-) all 100% true


























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Hehe 


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco




----------



## MyBoyPuck

how did this thread get pushed all the way back to page 6?? Unacceptable!


----------



## SunnyDraco

^ I would wear that hoodie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I want that quote, but on a t-shirt instead.


----------



## Zexious




----------



## karliejaye




----------



## Zexious




----------



## gingerscout




----------



## Zexious




----------



## SunnyDraco

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

For some reason my hubby wasn't impressed when I sent this meme to him, he isn't sure if it is a joke or a threat LOL


----------



## Zexious




----------



## Tihannah




----------



## Zexious




----------



## SunnyDraco

Zexious said:


>


Actually... I think that foal is bay, not chestnut ;-)

Love the unique shape to the pinto pattern


----------



## Zexious

^ xD
Yup but, as you can probably tell, I'm not "sixpenceee." Was just posting the picture for the forum to enjoy, not commenting on the validity of the post that came along with it~


----------



## horseluvr2524

Why did this thread die?










:lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524




----------



## horseluvr2524

This horse is a saint... :icon_rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I know this is an older thread, but I just discovered it today! I love it! I'm only on page 37 and this is how I feel


----------



## Speed Racer

How I've been feeling with this cold weather....


----------



## KLJcowgirl

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I found these on my Tumblr dash and I just, I don't.....BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> (Note the horse in the background spinning on the office chair. I just, I can't AHAHAHAHA!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so casual...ahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just, I don't know if I can deal with the internet anymore guys ~ Phantomcolt rolls on the floor holding sides cracking up far more than she probably should be~



I believe this is a Japanese(?) video game. From what I can understand you just bet and watch the race. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Happy Valentines Day 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

SunnyDraco said:


> Happy Valentines Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOVE it!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Drifting

Saw this today and it made me laugh


----------



## egrogan

Reviving this fabulous old thread.

_“Give him time—if anyone can break that swing set, it’s Ol’ Tex."_


----------



## Kyleen Drake

"Why is your trainer yelling?" lol To funny...


----------

